# Shop Made Layout and Marking Tool Swap - Summer 2016



## HokieKen

After a great response to the survey for the next theme, "Layout and Marking Tools" gained a significant lead over "Knives" yesterday. It only had a 1-vote lead yesterday morning but ended up winning by 5 votes:










So here we go then… The next installment of the LumberJocks tool swaps!



*A Note*: This is in no way officially sponsored by, run by, or otherwise tied to "LumberJocks" as a company or organization, or to any of the parent or sibling holdings thereof. It is simply run by those of us who participate on LumberJocks.



*Basic Details*

If you have not participated in one of our LumberJocks Shop Made Swaps before, Welcome! It's relatively simple; each participant makes their swap item(s) and will get a name and address via e-mail a few weeks before the shipping deadline to where they will be mailing their entry. Postage is to be paid by the sender. The LumberJock who you're shipping to, as well as the one who is shipping to you, will be completely random. Unless there are special circumstances - like the need for international shipping - I will not influence who anyone is paired with.



*Rules for this swap*

- Teaser shots are allowed, but please do not post full in-progress or finished pictures until after the reveal date. Remember we want everyone to be surprised when they receive their package!

- A progress pic (sent to me) will be required *NO LATER THAN* the due date listed near the end of this post. The progress pic needs to show that you've put sufficient time and work into the project to be able to complete it by the ship date. I know things come up so if you don't have a progress pic by the required date but are confident you'll still be able to complete your tool(s) by the ship date, just e-mail me *BEFORE* the progress pic due date and we'll make arrangements. Anyone who doesn't e-mail me a progress pic or let me know why they haven't by 11:59 pm EDT on the due date will be dropped from the list of participants.



*What we're making*

LumberJocks are a creative bunch and turn out impressive work! So, I feel no need to give strict guidelines for what you make for this swap. If it's used in some way to perform some task in some aspect of layout or marking then it's good! Use your own judgement and creativity! Your contribution should be "done" in your shop, by you. You could build something you designed from scratch, build something from someone else's plans, modify an existing product, or even overhaul/restore something you purchased. Again, I trust you so use your best judgement. The important thing is that it's something you put your time, effort and talents into for a fellow LumberJock!

*Bonus Items* are completely optional and are not in any way required or expected. In past swaps, some folks include an extra "goody" along with their swap items. Bonus items do not have to be related to the swap theme, or even woodworking for that matter. If you like to turn pens and want to throw one in the box, great. Maybe you brew your own beer and want to send your recipient a bottle or twelve, go for it! Nobody's expecting anything other than swap items though, so don't feel any obligation whatsoever to add anything extra. It's just something that I think has kind of evolved in past swaps so I wanted to address it up front.



*How to sign up*

Post below letting me know that you are in and then send an e-mail (*lumberjocks.summer16swap at gmail.com*) containing *ALL* of the following information:
- LumberJocks Username
- Real Name
- Email address
- Shipping Address, including country
- Let me know if you *are not* willing to ship internationally (so I can make sure I pair any non-US participants accordingly)

I won't send a confirmation e-mail but will be keeping a list of confirmed participants below that I will update daily. If you don't see your name on the list within a day or two of e-mailing me, shoot me another e-mail or PM so I don't miss anybody.

Progress pictures will also be sent to the above e-mail address no later than the due date given below.

Your recipient's name and address will be sent to you from the same e-mail address so make sure it's not caught by your spam filter.



*Important dates* * (Dates Edited From Original Post)*

In order to participate, you need to adhere to the dates below. Failure to do so will result in you getting dropped from the swap. If you can't make one of the dates, please make sure to notify me immediately so that I can update my swap spreadsheet.

*- Register for swap*: July 8, 2016

*- Progress picture*: August 24, 2016

*- Ship date*: September 26, 2016

*- Reveal date*: October 5, 2016. No final pics until this date. Let the recipient post a pic or two before the sender posts their "formal" pics and project entry.

*-Closing date*: October 9, 2016. Please post "reveal" photos by this date. Everyone's anxious to post their projects and for the other participants to see what they made. If your recipient hasn't posted reveal pics by this date, then it's open season! Feel free to post your own pics in this thread and go ahead and post your project. (Unless there is a shipping SNAFU - then please wait for your recipient to get it and post a few pics)



*Other Stuff:*

When you post your projects, use the tag "Summer 2016 Tool Swap" so we can all easily find the projects in one spot.

This is a collaborative learning experience for all of us so make use of this forum thread to share knowledge and ideas as well asking questions and getting advice. These swaps are about the journey more so than the destination!

(Thanks to Ripthorn and then Mark Kronell and then Mosquito - much of the verbiage (including this) was plagiarized from their posts on the previous swaps)



*Registered Participants:*

*HokieKen* X

*Ripthorn* X

*RichCMD* X

*fatandy2003*X

*terryR* X

*Lazyman* X

*ErikF* X

*clieb91* X

*Rick M.*X

*ShaneA* X

*WoodWorkJosh*X


----------



## ToddJB

Ew lala. Let me chew on this. I LOVE these swaps, but dead lines stress me out. Ha.


----------



## Notw

At least I was alone in my vote for prison shank


----------



## AgentTwitch

Message sent! Thanks Kenny for hosting the swap!


----------



## HokieKen

> Ew lala. Let me chew on this. I LOVE these swaps, but dead lines stress me out. Ha.
> 
> - ToddJB


I'm flexible on dates for sure. If people feel like dates are too soon, I'm glad to push them out - no effect on me either way. Just based it on the length the screwdriver swap ran. Figured it's probably along the same lines of time/work required.

*Chime in if you feel like dates are too soon!*


----------



## ToddJB

It's not you, it's me


----------



## HokieKen

That's what all my swap partners say…


----------



## ToddJB

Ha.


----------



## JayT

Sounds like Todd is breaking up with you, Kenny.

I'm kind of in the same boat. My list of projects for this summer is long (already have a list of Christmas presents that need made for family) and I don't want to commit and not be able to finish. We'll see what the next couple weeks bring. I have some vacation days that have to be used up before the middle of July, so am going to have a lot of three day weekends for a while. If I can get a few projects knocked out during that time, I'll get in on the swap.


----------



## Mosquito

I'll have to think about this one too. Summer is always busy, unfortunately.

Do want to, though. Maybe I'll start prototyping and/or making something before the signup deadline, and go from there


----------



## sepeck

> I ll have to think about this one too. Summer is always busy, unfortunately.
> 
> Do want to, though. Maybe I ll start prototyping and/or making something before the signup deadline, and go from there
> 
> - Mosquito


That's what I am considering. I actually have an idea, it's a matter of time, time I am not boiling. Summer in my shop is 95-105F outside, I should get a thermometer for the shop itself I suppose.


----------



## ToddJB

Okay, I've already looked up patent images from 1878 on what I'd like to make! Ha. And stated prototyping in my head!

But. I. Must. Resist. Commitment.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I voted for small parts storage, (had a really good idea of what to make), now I'm thinking and thinking! I do love these swaps, and only been in two!


----------



## TheFridge

Lets try this again 

I was going to vote for the prison shank but wanted my vote for marking and layout tools to count.

Prison shanks can be bonus items


----------



## jmartel

I'm not necessarily committed to this swap. Might be a tight time frame since I'm planning on selling my house this summer. I'd like to, though.


----------



## Peterfab

No time to actually do this right now but it sounds like fun…
Peter F.


----------



## ToddJB

Dang Kenny with these kind of responses maybe it isn't me, maybe it is you.


----------



## HokieKen

The people have spoken and I have listened! Check the OP for new dates. I pushed progress pics out 2 weeks and ship date out 4 weeks. Makes me feel a little more relaxed and hopefully some of you guys that are sweating the busy summer will jump on in too. The more the merrier! Don't want to exclude anyone because of dates that were arbitrary to begin with!


----------



## HokieKen

> Dang Kenny with these kind of respondences maybe it isn t me, maybe it is you.
> 
> - ToddJB


See? I can change. I promise I'll try to be better!


----------



## HokieKen

> Lets try this again
> 
> I was going to vote for the prison shank but wanted my vote for marking and layout tools to count.
> 
> Prison shanks can be bonus items
> 
> - TheFridge


A prison shank is always a bonus item.



> I m not necessarily committed to this swap. Might be a tight time frame since I m planning on selling my house this summer. I d like to, though.
> 
> - jmartel


Seriously? You're going to let a little thing like that get in the way of a tool swap? ;P


----------



## Iguana

+1 for the Canucks. Count me in.


----------



## Babieca

I have a couple ideas for this one, but we've got a baby due about a week before the deadline. I suppose that's good motivation to finish early, but it still might not be the best idea.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## wormil

Right now I have lots of work to do so I can't commit but that can change in an instant. Don't count me in or out yet.


----------



## HokieKen

Participant list should be up-to-date for everyone that's e-mailed me.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's today's inspiration to get your juices flowing:


----------



## builtinbkyn

I voted so I feel I should commit. Wanted to participate in the last swap, but lacked confidence and thought I'd need a lathe to make the screwdrivers. Guess I didn't use my imagination. I'm in. I'll come up with something.


----------



## sepeck

> I voted so I feel I should commit. Wanted to participate in the last swap, but lacked confidence and thought I d need a lathe to make the screwdrivers. Guess I didn t use my imagination. I m in. I ll come up with something.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


There is plenty of time for 'wow, I wish I'd thought of that' later. Understand, you will feel that regardless but it's a good feeling or maybe it's just me.

I'm in as well. Sent my contact info in. 
To start a resource thread, here are two previous swaps that have some overlap with this ones theme people can mine for information, ideas, links etc.
LJ's Measurement & Layout Tool Swap 2013 : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/54712
Dovetail Themed Tool Swap - 2015 : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/65134


----------



## JayT

There was also a couple other earlier swaps that may give some ideas & encouragement

Marking Gauge Swap in 2013 : http://lumberjocks.com/topics/48643
and a
Marking Knife/Awl Swap : http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/marking+knife+swap (link is to the projects, I don't know if there was a thread)


----------



## Mosquito

And from those swaps, here are some of the projects (the ones that were tagged)
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/toolswap2014


----------



## fatandy2003

I'm in. Email sent.


----------



## Boatman53

I'm thinking about joining but I have a lot going on, I need to really consider this carefully. Sorry I missed the screwdriver swap, but I just had no time.
Jim


----------



## HokieKen

> I voted so I feel I should commit. Wanted to participate in the last swap, but lacked confidence and thought I d need a lathe to make the screwdrivers. Guess I didn t use my imagination. I m in. I ll come up with something.
> 
> - builtinbkyn


The screwdriver swap was my first and I was kind of intimidated at first. I can assure you though that you'll find nothing but encouragement and helpfulness in a LJ swap. If it turns out to be anything but a positive experience for you, I'll eat my hat and have yours for desert. 

Make sure to send the registration e-mail so I can get you on the list and thanks for playing!!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m thinking about joining but I have a lot going on, I need to really consider this carefully. Sorry I missed the screwdriver swap, but I just had no time.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


 You're certainly welcome and we'd love to have you if your schedule permits.


----------



## Boatman53

Thanks Kenny. I like to have a firm idea what I want o make before I commit and the rest of this month is jammed with work (boats) and my son graduates high school and then right off to orientation at college for several days. All at the commitment deadline. Maybe if someone drops out I could be on standby?
Jim


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks Kenny. I like to have a firm idea what I want o make before I commit and the rest of this month is jammed with work (boats) and my son graduates high school and then right off to orientation at college for several days. All at the commitment deadline. Maybe if someone drops out I could be on standby?
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Check the OP for new registration date. I pushed the other dates out but not that one previously. There are quite a few who need time to make up their minds though so I figured we may as well take a couple more weeks on that too. *New date for registration is July 8* (was June 24). Hope that helps you out!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's today's shop-made layout tool porn to spark your creativity:









And here's the link to where I got it.


----------



## terryR

I'm in.

Renaissance woodworker, huh? Cool. Have watched more than a few of your videos. Thanks for taking the time to shoot them!


----------



## AgentTwitch

I remember someone posted this before in one of the layout swaps:










Pretty neat!

Veritas decided to innovate the design just a step further:


----------



## HokieKen

> I m in.
> 
> Renaissance woodworker, huh? Cool. Have watched more than a few of your videos. Thanks for taking the time to shoot them!
> 
> - terryR


Nope, that's not me. Just linked to his site where I found the picture. I've never seen his videos, I'll have to check a few out!

I've seen those too Norm and they are cool looking and it would be cool to make one. I'm not sure they'd be all that user friendly though…


----------



## terryR

^doh!

I've thought about copying that veritas joke several times. what a cool piece of shop art.

hey, even a clock that doesn't run is right twice a day; unless it's digital!


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a sexy little piece from Bridge City:


----------



## AgentTwitch

Not exactly the right forum to share this information, but I am too excited to not gush about this a little bit. Going to be headed out to Warren, Maine this weekend for a Lie-Nielsen workshop with Christian Becksvoort, 'Build a Shaker Lap Desk'.

I will see just how many uncomfortable pictures I can get with Chris and Thomas for your viewing pleasure. I am going to guess that it will be equal to or less than 1 before they ask me to leave.

This will be compounded by the fact that Christian will think I am stocking him as I am also doing another workshop with him at the Shaker Village the following weekend.


----------



## HokieKen

That's awesome Norm! I'm sure you'll enjoy both of those experiences immensely.


----------



## sepeck

> Not exactly the right forum to share this information, but I am too excited to not gush about this a little bit. Going to be headed out to Warren, Maine this weekend for a Lie-Nielsen workshop with Christian Becksvoort, Build a Shaker Lap Desk .
> 
> I will see just how many uncomfortable pictures I can get with Chris and Thomas for your viewing pleasure. I am going to guess that it will be equal to or less than 1 before they ask me to leave.
> 
> This will be compounded by the fact that Christian will think I am stocking him as I am also doing another workshop with him at the Shaker Village the following weekend.
> 
> - AgentTwitch


I don't know. If you can get them holding layout and marking tools you'll be somewhat on topic….
Have fun.


----------



## AgentTwitch

That was a lot of fun! No closeup s of layout tools…


----------



## HokieKen

I'm glad you enjoyed it Norm. I'm more than a little envious!

For today's inspiration, here is a tutorial from Derek Cohen on making marking knives from jigsaw blades.


----------



## PAchemist

Thanks for the great tutorial, Kenny.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Thanks, Kenny. I highly recommend the weekend workshops-I am trying to drop casual hints to the family for next year. The small group was completely spoiled. They provide free items, open the show room only to students, invite you to dinner on Saturday night with Thomas Lie-Nielsen and other members of his company and you get a 10% discount on their brand merchandise. Had a great time and even got to build something.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's something that's simple but pretty practical as well:









This one was made by LJ Mafe. Here is his project post.


----------



## sepeck

I am thinking of ordering some o1 steel from McMaster-Carr and trying to blades that way. Need to go figure out size and such.


----------



## CL810

Steven, here is what I settled on from McMaster Carr. I first tried 1/4" thick but decided 3/64" was better. At the time I purchased it , 1/2" was the narrowest they carried. I cut 1/8" off.


----------



## HokieKen

If you can find it in the size you need so all you need to do is grind the bevel, you can go with a tool steel thats already hardened and save the time that takes. I made my knife from a spent reciprocating saw blade and it holds an edge pretty well.


----------



## CL810

I prefer to shape a blade with steel that isn't hardened. Shaping the point and bevel on the grinder takes just a few minutes when you don't have to worry about overheating the steel. I then sharpen it. Then I temper and harden the blade and last clean it up and give it the final sharpening.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm just the opposite CL810… I prefer to spend extra time grinding the harder material (and cooling every couple seconds) to avoid the time it takes to harden/temper. On the other hand, if I have any significant shaping to do, I prefer the annealed stock.


----------



## CL810

Ya Kenny, as they say, there's more than one way to skin a cat. And I like it when there's more than one way to do something. Pins or tails first, to me, it's whatever floats your boat.


----------



## HokieKen

I prefer pins first on dovetails and tails first on cat-skinnin' ;P


----------



## sepeck

Thanks, I also plan to pick up some bar stock to make some bird cage awls for a separate project so I figure I might as well go all in. It's been (GAH!) 20 years since my previous foray into a bit of forge work but I wanted to give this process a try again with a different focus. Also, if this works out for my purpose, it is a touch more then shaping and sharpening the tip. If it doesn't, I will have learned something.


----------



## HokieKen

I've updated the participant list in the OP and double checked to be sure that's all the e-mails I've gotten. So if your name isn't there, I haven't gotten an e-mail from you.

Y'all feel free to make me one of these saddle squares since Bridge City no longer makes 'em!


----------



## ErikF

I'm in.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Good to see you making time for this swap, Erik!


----------



## ErikF

> Good to see you making time for this swap, Erik!
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Thanks, Norm. Figured this one would be right up my alley. Saw these on the bench a few days ago…


----------



## ToddJB

One for each participant, Erik?


----------



## AgentTwitch




----------



## ErikF

> One for each participant, Erik?
> 
> - ToddJB


Haha- I suppose that would be a good way to market the gauges.


----------



## HokieKen

These are some practical ancient squares that have a definite "sexy" factor. I've been meaning to make a couple anyway…

Wierix:









Melancholia:


----------



## clieb91

Was hoping knives was going to win, but count me in. I have a few ideas and think I can make something work.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

Glad to have you on board Chris! There was definitely a lot of interest in knives so I would imagine that will be the next theme.

Participant list in OP is up to date with all e-mails I've recieved so far. If you've sent an e-mail registration, make sure your name is on the list.

2 more weeks to register. We've already got plenty to have a good swap though, so we're definitely doing this thing. So if you're registered, it's officially safe to get started on your swap items!


----------



## Lazyman

Whew! I am glad it is safe. I've got so many things on my list to try I couldn't wait. It is going to be hard to figure out which to send.


----------



## sepeck

> Glad to have you on board Chris! There was definitely a lot of interest in knives so I would imagine that will be the next theme.
> 
> Participant list in OP is up to date with all e-mails I ve recieved so far. If you ve sent an e-mail registration, make sure your name is on the list.
> 
> 2 more weeks to register. We ve already got plenty to have a good swap though, so we re definitely doing this thing. So if you re registered, it s officially safe to get started on your swap items!
> 
> - HokieKen


Wait what? Safe? I've already been working on mine, although I didn't beat the crappy weather. Starting today it's hitting 99F, after that it shows 107-110 until Friday next week. Darn it.


----------



## HokieKen

> Wait what? Safe? I ve already been working on mine, although I didn t beat the crappy weather. Starting today it s hitting 99F, after that it shows 107-110 until Friday next week. Darn it.
> 
> - sepeck


Yeah, I've started prototyping a couple of ideas too. I just thought maybe some were waiting to make sure we were going to have enough people to make it happen before investing any time or $.


----------



## waho6o9

Marking gauge video on you tube ^^


----------



## sepeck

Darn it. And another channel goes on my subscribe list.


----------



## HokieKen

> Marking gauge video on you tube ^^
> 
> - waho6o9


Very cool video Wahoo!


----------



## HokieKen

Here is another good video on making a marking gauge. I like the idea of the drafting blade holder for the scribe. I did a quick search and you can buy those blades pretty cheap and they come in several different grinds.

Only a week and a half left to register. I would like to see a few more entries from you guys that were in the screwdriver swap… not naming any names but they rhyme with Todd, Mos, Jeff, Rick, Wahoo and a few others. ;-P


----------



## Mosquito

I've got too much going on, so I'm going to have to sit this one out. Trying to be realistic


----------



## HokieKen

> I ve got too much going on, so I m going to have to sit this one out. Trying to be realistic
> 
> - Mosquito


Oh well, we'll miss ya. Maybe on the next one!


----------



## wormil

Is this a marking tool set swap or just a single tool.


----------



## HokieKen

> Is this a marking tool set swap or just a single tool.
> 
> - Rick M.


Either one, entirely up to you. There is definitely no reason it needs to be a set and I would imagine most will be a single tool. I'm trying to decide what I want to do but most of my ideas are single tools rather than sets.

I've seen several of your projects that would be great candidates and would be welcome in my shop!


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am going to try to make two items his time. One for my swap partner….and one for me!


----------



## wormil

I have a lot going on, still working on the bathroom remodel and then back to finish the dining room remodel that got stalled. I can probably squeeze some time in there for a marking tool.


----------



## jeffswildwood

> Only a week and a half left to register. I would like to see a few more entries from you guys that were in the screwdriver swap… not naming any names but they rhyme with Todd, Mos, Jeff, Rick, Wahoo and a few others. ;-P
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't want to mention any names but his initials are Jeff! lol  I *am* still thinking about it. Time verses what to make is my biggest issue. It would be fun if I can squeeze this in. A few more days please.


----------



## HokieKen

> I am going to try to make two items his time. One for my swap partner….and one for me!
> 
> - AgentTwitch


I'm thinking I'm going to make all of the things I'm considering and then send the best one to my partner and keep the others. There all things that are on my "to-do" list anyway.



> I have a lot going on, still working on the bathroom remodel and then back to finish the dining room remodel that got stalled. I can probably squeeze some time in there for a marking tool.
> 
> - Rick M.





> I don t want to mention any names but his initials are Jeff! lol  I *am* still thinking about it. Time verses what to make is my biggest issue. It would be fun if I can squeeze this in. A few more days please.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


I was razzing you guys and fully understand that sometimes life gets in the way of "playing". If you think you can squeeze it in, then awesome! But if not, no problem, there should be plenty more swaps in the future for you guys to show your skills ;P


----------



## HokieKen

While I'm thinking about it, here's a marking gauge Rick M. made that I really like. Check his other projects too for several unique ideas that could be used for this swap!


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, where would one get a blade for this.


----------



## HokieKen

If you're talking about the YouTube video, here is a holder and 15 blades for $13 on amazon.


----------



## wormil

Thanks Kenny, very kind of you to say.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Actually I was referring to the blade Rick has on his. Home made?


----------



## HokieKen

> Actually I was referring to the blade Rick has on his. Home made?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


 I would guess he ground it himself from some type of HSS but he would have to say for sure.


----------



## wormil

It's the upper shank of a jigsaw blade but it doesn't hold an edge very well so I need to replace it with something else, just never seem to get around to it.


----------



## HokieKen

> It s the upper shank of a jigsaw blade but it doesn t hold an edge very well so I need to replace it with something else, just never seem to get around to it.
> 
> - Rick M.


Derek Cohen recommends using HSS jigsaw blades for marking knives and I used a sawzall blade for mine and it holds an edge well. Wonder if maybe the upper end of the blades aren't hardened/tempered like the toothed part? Maybe it's just material differences between manufacturers too.


----------



## HokieKen

Jeff, FWIW, a lot of guys have made the same style of marking gauge as Rick's but used a wheel like this one for the cutter.


----------



## ShaneA

I have built several based on this style. Just got the blades from Hamilton. Don't remember them being quite this expensive last time I ordered though.

http://www.hamiltontools.com/categories/Replacement-Blade/


----------



## sepeck

There are also some videos on using O1 or W1 steel from McMaster-Carr and heat treating it.


----------



## terryR

I'd like to challenge a few of you to heat treat some steel in your shop for this swap.

It's easy. propane torch is the expensive tool needed, and costs about TWO finished blades from the www.

This is the PERFECT time to try it out. Plenty of others to answer questions!


----------



## HokieKen

> I d like to challenge a few of you to heat treat some steel in your shop for this swap.
> 
> It s easy. propane torch is the expensive tool needed, and costs about TWO finished blades from the www.
> 
> This is the PERFECT time to try it out. Plenty of others to answer questions!
> 
> - terryR


And along those lines, here is a blog by Bondogaposis on making a birdcage awl. It's a good walkthrough on shaping, hardening, tempering and honing O1 steel. It is applicable to many projects but if you don't have a birdcage awl, make one! It's probably the most used layout tool I have (other than my pencil and comb. square) and, IMHO, is the best tool you can have for laying out hole locations.


----------



## wormil

> Derek Cohen recommends using HSS jigsaw blades for marking knives and I used a sawzall blade for mine and it holds an edge well. Wonder if maybe the upper end of the blades aren t hardened/tempered like the toothed part? Maybe it s just material differences between manufacturers too.
> 
> - HokieKen


Hard to say, it was an OLD Black and Decker jigsaw blade, probably just wasn't hardened.



> Jeff, FWIW, a lot of guys have made the same style of marking gauge as Rick s but used a wheel like this one for the cutter.
> 
> - HokieKen


I bought some carbide wheels awhile back for a marking knife but the seller is out of them. All I could find was this 100 pack.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-pack-7-8-Tungsten-Carbide-Replacement-Tile-Scoring-Wheel-Blade-Bulk-/161882850990?


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm in


----------



## HokieKen

> I bought some carbide wheels awhile back for a marking knife but the seller is out of them. All I could find was this 100 pack.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-pack-7-8-Tungsten-Carbide-Replacement-Tile-Scoring-Wheel-Blade-Bulk-/161882850990?
> 
> - Rick M.


Here is a single 1 on amazon but pretty pricey.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m in
> 
> - Pezking7p


Awesome Dan! Welcome aboard.


----------



## wormil

Email sent, I'm in for sure.


----------



## HokieKen

Sweet! Glad you decided to jump in Rick. We're on a roll now!


----------



## Lazyman

> I d like to challenge a few of you to heat treat some steel in your shop for this swap.
> 
> It s easy. propane torch is the expensive tool needed, and costs about TWO finished blades from the www.
> 
> This is the PERFECT time to try it out. Plenty of others to answer questions!
> 
> - terryR


I do have some questions about heat treating. Perhaps I should start a new post for this but since you brought it up, I'll ask it here. 
I have a piece of what was called welding steel at Home Depot. Does anyone know what type of steel this is and whether it can be hardened and how? 
I also have a piece of random steel bar that I think came off of a cheap old desk so I have no idea what kind of steel it is. As an experiment I ground a point and edge on it, heated it with a torch and then quenched in water but did not temper it. To see what affect that may have had, I intentionally dropped it on the point on a concrete floor. It slightly blunted the point but It did not chip. I reground the edge, heated again, this time quenching in oil and then honed the edge using sandpaper up to 2000 grit followed by strop with green compound to achieve a mirror bevel. It is sharp but just barely shaves hair on my arm. My question is what affect not tempering has on the honing process. Any other thoughts about using mystery steel for an edge would also be appreciated.


----------



## terryR

google "spark test" to see what photos look like, but mystery steel is ground with the grinding wheel to determine the amount of carbon within. It's very helpful to have some known types of steel to compare the sparks both in color and length of possible. Generally, if steel produces long trails of sparks that branch into many other smaller branches, it will produce a great cutting edge.

tempering actually softens the steel somewhat since heat treating makes it too hard and brittle. I've never read about honing an untempered blade, but would assume the steel breaks off in larger pieces when honing, and doesn't leave the desired edge? Just my theory. tempering in a toaster oven is the way to finish the steel.

Another way to test the hardness is with a file scraped against an unimportant edge of your steel. Soft, or annealed, with let the file remove lots of material from the edge. Hard, and the file just skates across the surface, barely marking the steel. tempered should allow the file to scratch the steel and remove it slowly. Obviously, there's a lot of factors in judging the truth of that test.

I'll have to look up HomeD's steel. Probably low carbon junk.

Shaving will require a pretty flat surface on one edge of the steel in my experience. remember, sharp is TWO flat surfaces meeting.

hope this helps! glad to see questions.


----------



## terryR

Hmmm, I think welding steel is mild steel. useless for a cutting tool.
should produce almost no sparks from the grinding wheel.


----------



## HokieKen

> Hmmm, I think welding steel is mild steel. useless for a cutting tool.
> should produce almost no sparks from the grinding wheel.
> 
> - terryR


Yep, weldability is the opposite of hardenability as a rule. High carbon content makes for good tool steel that can be hardened and low carbon steel is easiest to weld.

Terry gives great advice above. I'll add that after you harden steel and before tempering, it is highly brittle. So when you dropped it on concrete, if it was a good tool steel, it would most likely have cracked or a piece broken off with a clean edge. The fact that it deformed instead means it didn't get very hard.


----------



## Lazyman

I looked up spark testing and both of the mystery and welding steel sample seem to show at least some amount of carbon in them based upon what I saw online. I did a little more experimenting by quenching them in water instead of oil and this time both steel samples did better with my drop on concrete test. The mystery steel blunted only slightly but not rolled over like before and the welding steel didn't really blunt at all. Both samples actually chipped the concrete which they didn't before. Neither one is hard enough to prevent a file from easily scratching them though.

You guys may have created a monster. I found myself spark testing every type of steel I could find in my shop just to see the differences. I even spark tested a wire coat hanger and was surprised that it showed a pretty high carbon content so I heated and quench the end and it definitely hardened some. The only piece of steel that wasn't actually a tool that showed a very promising spark pattern was a piece of one of those metal bed frames that looks like it is made from angle iron. Probably too large for me to leverage at this point for tool making but I may experiment with it a little just to verify what I am seeing.

Anyone have any good (inexpensive) sources for high carbon or tool steel?


----------



## Boatman53

McMaster Carr is one place another is Online Metals. I've used both McMaster has freaky fast service. Both sell short lengths.
Jim


----------



## wormil

http://newjerseysteelbaron.com/


----------



## HokieKen

E-Bay is my go-to place for small pieces. You can find offcuts from tool and die shops sometimes for little or nothing. You can always find dirt cheap chinese tool steel but it's usually M2 which comes already hardened and can't be annealed and re-hardened without serious equipment. If you just need to grind it, it's great. Can't be filed or worked with regular tools though. Harbor Freight also has a small pack of M2 blanks for ~$4 that has 5 or 6 different shapes/sizes. I have always bought O1 from McMaster-Carr.


----------



## HokieKen

Tomorrow's the cutoff date for registrations. Although, if you're still on the fence and need more time to decide, just let me know!

We got another player this morning. Welcome ShaneA!


----------



## terryR

way to go, Lazyman! I live on a farm, so I enjoy making stuff from rusty junk, or even a deer bone from the side of the road. free steel is…well…free!

But, a couple of $20 bills will get you a precision ground piece of known steel to play with. onlinemetals.com

I highly recommend precision ground stock since it WILL save you time while shaping.

Get a small fishing tackle box, label the known steels you have, and keep an extra sample in that box. Then, you can spark test found steel and compare it to your standards.

If the file isn't skating off the hardened surface, you may not have heated the steel enough. Heat until no longer magnetic, color is hard to judge inside vs. outside. And hold the steel at that temp for 15 seconds if small sized, longer if the steel is over 1/2" thick.

This stuff really isn't difficult! And, the mark up on purchased blades forced me to try! Look at a Hock blade…$30. But, price the O1 steel and some propane…about $4.


----------



## HokieKen

So, registration deadline is come and gone. Looks like there's 15 of us playing!

So, I'm working on some marking gauge designs to make. Not sure if one will be for the swap or not but I need one for my shop regardless. And I'm wondering what those of you who use them regularly find to be the most important features. Specifically, here are some design questions I'm wondering about:


Is an awl-type point or a blade better for general use? 
Do gauges with swappable points (awl, blade, pencil) hold the points solidly enough? If so, what is the holding mechanism - wedge, screw or other?
Is a wear plate necessary on the fence or does just plain old hardwood hold up well enough?
Do you prefer a wedge to lock the beam or a thumb screw?
Do you like the beam mortised through or sliding in a dado on top?

Just wondering what most people find most useful in a general-use marking gauge. Please feel free to add any other helpful observations!!


----------



## Ripthorn

Ken, here are my thoughts:

1. An awl point is better for tracing around curves, but that is not how I use a marking gauge, so I like blade style better, personally.
2. If the points are swappable, you can totally make a mechanism secure enough. I personally like a tiny thumb screw in the end of the beam (make sure you have a threaded insert or tap the wood and use super glue to harden the threads in wood). Should hold plenty fine.
3. I don't use a metal wear plate, but I have used hard wood before, like ipe and bloodwood. No problems so far.
4. I personally prefer a thumb screw, but wedges work well also. It all really depends on the experience of the user. Someone who uses a lot of vintage tools is likely going to like the wedge, as it an all be adjusted with one hand if you have the experience with them.
5. I like the beam mortised through. I actually have a very easy method of making marking gauges that I like to use. The main point is that the beam and the center section of the gauge face start as one piece. This ensures a very smooth, tight (but still easily movable) fit. Much like making a laminated mallet or what have you.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Brian. I'm thinking the same thing as far as using a blade instead of an awl. I like the idea of using the beam stock to form the mortise too. Thanks!


----------



## wormil

Crossposting from the hot deals thread
These might work nicely for marking gauges. 
FYI, these are sold as "used" by Amazon that doesn't mean they are actually used. Read the OP linked above for more info.

QEP 21125 QEP Tungsten-Carbide, Tile Cutter Replacement Wheel for Models 10630 and 10900, 7/8-Inch, Titanium-Coated: $6.70.

Prime members get an extra 15% off making it $5.70


----------



## HokieKen

Could be used for something like this. This design is unique but it looks like it would be horribly awkward to use. Then again, it may be the perfect shape…


----------



## wormil

Looks like the tighter you hold it, the more it would try to slip from your hand. Unless maybe you hold it with the cutter facing your palm and your fingers wrapped around the back.


----------



## terryR

A few thoughts on the marking gauge questions…










^those are my most used gauges. the simple cherry is so light and sweet to use. No wear strip needed IMO unless you are using a softer wood like the 2nd one from peruvian walnut. extra brass looks cool, but adds weight.

I've made a lot of different capture mechanisms for a replaceable tip, threads in the wood always fail in my shop since I tend to over tighten everything. The best and simplest I've come up with is on the P.walnut gauge, just a brass rod. Notice the orientation, though, since it provides anvil for pin to push against and threads for the screw. I don't like threaded inserts. just me.

The older gauge from cherry also has a brass rod threaded to accept a set screw, but the orientation will allow you to over tighten the set screw and push the brass completely out of the wood. Not good.

also, no matter how sharp I make these broken HSS pins, they tear on cross grain, so a blade is preferred for that IMO.


----------



## ToddJB

Terry, i really like the brass pin design. Super clever.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, very slick Terry! Can you put a blade-style cutter in there or is it just drilled for the awl point?


----------



## terryR

thanks, guys.
I guess a blade would require a slot.


----------



## HokieKen

I went to my wood guy last night to get some cherry for a project and asked if he had anything good for making marking gauge beams and fences from in small quantity. He said if I'd make him one when I made mine, he'd give me his last piece of Jatoba. 12 ft long X 4 in wide 5/4 stock


----------



## Lazyman

I wish that I had a "wood guy". DFW seems to be a wood backwater. Even the few places that sell nice wood have limited choices in my opinion.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, same here. I drive an hour and a half to see this guy because he always has good KD wood. He usually only has local and domestic stuff but said he got a good deal on a bundle of the Jatoba so he bought it. He did say he's going to start stocking Sapelel and African Mohogany because he found a good supplier and has a lot of requests for those.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I got started in earnest yesterday  Got most of my metal work done for all of the items I'm prototyping. I have several pieces of M2 tool steel and I'm fresh out of O1. I've only used M2 a few times in the past and never for home-shop use. The stuff was a little rough on my 60 grit grinding wheel but I was able to work it just fine. It didn't get too hot and never changed color. I finished off by honing on diamond and oil stones. Got a great edge and it seems durable. But, hot-worked HSS looses some of its temper and will become more brittle. So, I'm wondering if anyone has used M2 for edge tools and if so, does grinding hot affect it's ability to hold an edge? I know it didn't anneal because it takes a great edge on the stones. Just wondering if that edge is going to hold up or if I need to order some more O1?

In the past, I've worked M2 in its annealed state and then hardened/tempered for work. But, M2 requires very high temperatures and controlled rates so I can't do the HT at home. I could do it at work but they no longer grind tools in-house for our shop and I think they'd frown on me for running the furnace for a couple of woodworking blades for personal use - the operating cost is not cheap. :-/


----------



## Ripthorn

Ken, M2 is used all the time in the machining industry and is ground hot all the time. Getting it to anything short of glowing red will not do anything to the temper whatsoever, that is why it is "high speed". M2 doesn't take the keenest of edges, but it will be much keener than carbide and much more heat resistant than high carbon steels. If your choices are the M2 and the O1, the M2 will hold an edge just fine and you can grind it as hot as you can stand. In fact, the temperatures you would need to achieve to wreck the temper in air take real dedication to get to because the temperature differential will be so high that the heat transfer away from the steel to the air will help limit how hot you can realistically get it. You could do it, but you would have to really want it. Color changing on hardened M2 is nothing to worry about.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Brian! That's kinda what I thought but since I don't have any first hand experience working it hard, wanted to hear from someone who does. IIRC, the annealing temp is around 1500F and the hardening temp is around 2500 so I didn't think I had any concern but since I ground to a fine point, hard to tell what the temp actually gets to right at that apex. Even at the point though, there was no color change so I should be good.

Now if the wood cooperates as well as the steel, I'll be golden… ;-P


----------



## Ripthorn

I once heard a very well respected old timer say that with HSS you could virtually grind it into a pool of molten steel and then it would just be a ridiculously hard pool of steel


----------



## HokieKen

I know that just the few pieces I worked yesterday put a hurtin' on my SiC grinding wheel. It is indeed hard! Had to use a diamond wheel in my Dremel to cut the blanks to length. It's a little more of a pain to work with than O1 but if it holds up well, it's worth it to avoid the hardening and tempering. And M2 is cheaper and more readily available.


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks for the recommendation for onlinemetals.com. Just placed my first order like a kid in a candy shop. Spent so much (and not just on tool steel) that they gave me free shipping. Maybe I *shouldn't *be thanking you.

BTW, If you register a new email address for their email specials, they will send you a $15 off shipping code on your first order and they also sent me an email about a sale on some overstocked aluminum bar I needed for another project. I got a 2' long bar for $1.52.


----------



## HokieKen

Nice score on the Al stock Lazyman. What size stock is it and do they have more? Thanks for the tip on the shipping code too!


----------



## Lazyman

I just went back to the email with the aluminum special and clicked on the link so I could share it but it was just for last week so the link just took me to their home page today.


----------



## Lazyman

Wait! I didn't scroll down far enough on the email. Here is the link to the overstock sale.

Page says the sale ended yesterday but it might still work (I placed my order today).


----------



## HokieKen

> Page says the sale ended yesterday but it might still work (I placed my order today).
> 
> - Lazyman


Nope. That was a good price on 360 brass but I tried to purchase and it was regular price in the cart.


----------



## terryR

2 failed prototypes for me so far…I really suck at designing stuff. So much easier to copy a vintage tool!


----------



## HokieKen

I feel your pain Terry. Only for me, the design is usually flawless - things fall apart when it comes to actually making it ;P I still have a box full of future chisel handles from failed prototypes in the screwdriver swap!


----------



## donwilwol

I missed this all together!!


----------



## HokieKen

> I missed this all together!!
> 
> - Don W


If you don't feel like you're too far behind the curve, you're welcome to join! The registration date was mainly to make sure we had enough participants. If you want to play just shoot me an e-mail with the info requested in the OP.


----------



## donwilwol

Thanks. I missed it because I've been slammed. I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## sepeck

> Thanks. I missed it because I ve been slammed. I ll have to sit this one out.
> 
> - Don W


Bluffed called


----------



## HokieKen

LOL

We'll catch you on the next one Don.


----------



## AgentTwitch

While everyone has been prototyping their marking/layout tools I have been revisiting the screw driver swap…What is wrong with me? I attended the Chris Becksvoort weekend workshop at Lie-Nielsen last month and liked the functionality of their quality multi-bit screw driver. Travis Knapp (sells wood on Ebay) was also there, and he handed everyone a 1.5×12 sample of African blackwood…So, logically I put these together and built my own…or several.

I will build the current swap item though, I promise!


----------



## HokieKen

I don't think anyone's worried that you won't Norm ;-P. You could just whip out one of those sexy Cocobolo and brass bevels and make someone mighty happy!


----------



## Lazyman

In case anyone is looking for some metal for their projects, I just noticed a banner on the onlinemetals.com website:
20% OFF ANY ONLINE ORDER TODAY. Coupon Code: DCG6B

They seem to have regular sales of one sort or another.


----------



## Iguana

> While everyone has been prototyping their marking/layout tools I have been revisiting the screw driver swap…What is wrong with me? I attended the Chris Becksvoort weekend workshop at Lie-Nielsen last month and liked the functionality of their quality multi-bit screw driver. Travis Knapp (sells wood on Ebay) was also there, and he handed everyone a 1.5×12 sample of African blackwood…So, logically I put these together and built my own…or several.
> 
> I will build the current swap item though, I promise!
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Take a screwdriver, sharpen the tip to a cutting point and you have a marking tool. Just sayin'...


----------



## HokieKen

> While everyone has been prototyping their marking/layout tools I have been revisiting the screw driver swap…What is wrong with me? I attended the Chris Becksvoort weekend workshop at Lie-Nielsen last month and liked the functionality of their quality multi-bit screw driver. Travis Knapp (sells wood on Ebay) was also there, and he handed everyone a 1.5×12 sample of African blackwood…So, logically I put these together and built my own…or several.
> 
> I will build the current swap item though, I promise!
> 
> - AgentTwitch
> 
> Take a screwdriver, sharpen the tip to a cutting point and you have a marking tool. Just sayin …
> 
> - Mark Kornell


And in the case of the bit driver, you can grind the Phillips heads into birdcage awls and have a really expensive awl with replaceable tips. ;-)

I will be expecting to see some African Blackwood on something…


----------



## HokieKen

> ...Travis Knapp (sells wood on Ebay) was also there, and he handed everyone a 1.5×12 sample of African blackwood…So, logically I put these together and built my own…or several.
> 
> - AgentTwitch


Do you know Travis' seller name on Ebay? Sounds like good people, maybe I can show him some love. I occasionally buy turning blanks off Ebay if the price is right.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Mark and Kenney, you are too funny! Blue Spruce has capitalized on that similar idea already. Such beautiful work…



















Travis Knapp's eBay seller name is KnappWoodworking. He sells small logs, tool handles, hold fast protective pads and some other exotic and domestic blanks. He regularly stocks blackwood, ebony, pink ivory, and swiss pear. I havent purchased anything from him yet. He has a partner in the state of Maine called Rare Woods, I believe. If you are up this way and want to visit a quiet rural town in Maine and pick through some exotics.


----------



## HokieKen

Blue Spruce always has gorgeous products. While the idea seems pretty good, there is no way I would want to switch out the tips for marking tools. And I like completely different handles for knives, scratch awls and birdcage awls. I like that handle style for scratch awls but would hate using a birdcage or knife with that handle.


----------



## AgentTwitch

The concept is interesting, but the practicality might not be there.


----------



## HokieKen

Geeze, I go on vacation for a week and you guys just let the thread die ;-)

I am in the Outer Banks of NC (which is an awesome place BTW) this week. Well, I snuck away for a couple hours yesterday and hit a few of the many antique shops around here. Lots of cool stuff but no purchases. I did see a load of old marking gauges though. I noticed that most of the ones that lock the beam with a wedge no longer locked down well. I was planning to use a wedge but after seeing all those antiques, I'm thinking maybe a wedge is not the way to go. What do you guys think about wedges vs locking screws?

I did see a really cool 36" panel gauge with a plane tote out on the beam and a saw handle on the fence. Walnut with a lotta brass and trammel points that fit it. I might have bought it if the shop owner didn't think it was worth $165 :-/

I saw a lot of old try squares and wood-bodied planes and for the most part, it was all pretty fairly priced. If you're ever down here, just take a ride down route 158 and you'll find plenty of little shops and big shops for rust hunting. If you like old fishing and maritime gear, you'll be in heaven but there was also enough tools to keep me occupied for a day (maybe 2 if I get the chance to sneak out again).


----------



## terryR

only locking screws for me, please.


----------



## Lazyman

Ha. We all heard you were going on vacation and decided that was a good idea.


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I'm back from vacation and spent yesterday in the shop since it was raining and I couldn't cut the grass. I "accidentally" finished a swap item  It started out as a completely unrelated item for a gift but I got a big chunk of tearout that made it useless for that project. However it was a gorgeous chunk of wood and I had spent a ton of time on it already so, after some thinking (and a little cursing), inspiration struck and I got a very nice layout tool. I was considering keeping it but, I already have several and this one turned out so well that I feel it's "swap-worthy" so I'll be shipping it out. Still working a few other prototypes but feeling good that if none of those work out I've got a good piece already finished 

Just a reminder that progress pics are due in 24 days! We'll still have a month after that before the ship date but I'd like to pair everyone up before the end of August in case people want to customize or make something specific to their recipient's interest.


----------



## HokieKen

> only locking screws for me, please.
> 
> - terryR


I looked back at the 2 gauges you posted earlier in the thread. Do you use some kind of wear piece between the beam and the screw or do you tighten the screw directly onto the beam? I've seen them with brass wear strips on the beam but I'd rather avoid that. I'm a little concerned that over time the screw indentations in the wood may cause problems.


----------



## Ripthorn

> only locking screws for me, please.
> 
> - terryR
> 
> I looked back at the 2 gauges you posted earlier in the thread. Do you use some kind of wear piece between the beam and the screw or do you tighten the screw directly onto the beam? I ve seen them with brass wear strips on the beam but I d rather avoid that. I m a little concerned that over time the screw indentations in the wood may cause problems.
> 
> - HokieKen


I don't know about Terry, but what I do for the beam locking screw is use a small piece of brass recessed into the gauge body that contacts the point of the screw. So the screw pushes on the brass that pushes on the beam. Keeps the beam pristine, and the brass piece can be replaced down the road if need be. I think I have done aluminum once before, as well.


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Brian. I was thinking something along those lines but wasn't sure what others did.


----------



## terryR

Mostly, I just let the brass screw press into the wood. It looks ugly, but I haven't noticed a problem during use at all.

The last one I made, I copied a Crown gauge i have, a small piece of plastic between the brass screw and wooden beam. Seems to work fine.


----------



## terryR

first teaser?










definitely marking and layout tool. waiting on ups for steel…


----------



## Lazyman

That's going to be a huge knob!


----------



## ToddJB

Terry you taking a page from Vertias here


----------



## ShaneA

Terry is an overachiever. Just sayin'


----------



## terryR

> Terry you taking a page from Vertias here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - ToddJB


----------



## HokieKen

Lumberjock's first two-man cutting gauge. ;-)

That pipe flange does spark one's creative juices though….


----------



## Ripthorn

I got started in earnest tonight. Making good progress, though there is something I am thinking of doing that is a little outside of my typical box. May have to give it a shot if my funds allow…


----------



## AgentTwitch

There isnt nearly enough cutters on that veritas guage. They should consider making it larger


----------



## terryR

Ken, not a pipe flange, it's a faceplate for the lathe.

I think Veritas has a spreadsheet app to help keep up with which cutter is set at which distance from the fence?


----------



## HokieKen

Ha, so it is. Still, pipe flange re-purposing may be in my future ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Well, I got a book for my birthday that completely shattered the design for my marking gauge. My wife got me "Virtuoso" from Lost Art Press (about H.O. Studley and his tool chest). Well, I was paging through it and saw his marking gauges. I had to go back and incorporate a couple of features of his - luckily, I haven't gotten far enough that I have to scrap or re-work anything. Not giving any details 'cause I still don't know if 1 is going out in the swap ;-)

I can't recommend this book enough. It has detailed measurements of every tool in the chest and enough pictures to make your head spin. It's pricey but worth every last cent.

Now, a question… I've never used a marking gauge but have handled many. Most of them, Studley's included, seem to be 3/4 - 1" thick. I'm intending to make mine 1.25". But, it would seem everyone else knows something I don't. How thick are you guys'? Is 1.25" too thick? Why? Okay, I guess that's actually 3 questions…


----------



## Ripthorn

Ken, I have made a few marking gauges and use a couple with a reasonable frequency. I prefer 3/4" because it keeps the weight down and is comfortable to hold. I think that 1 1/4" would be a little too thick for comfortable use unless you were to contour it well (think lots of rounded edges and maybe some indentations to help with grip). Then again, I tend to make gauges that have a max reach of 5" or so. If you go longer, you need a larger beam and thus the fence may need to be a little beefier. It all depends, really.

On a side note, I am almost to the finish line. Me and the metal lathe are going to have a little party and then I should be about done. I had to forego one of the items as the budget just didn't work out with getting materials. Oh well, I am still really pleased with how the remainder is going.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Brian! Thanks for the input on the gauge. It seems to me that 3/4" would be too thin to be able to get a good grip. But, like I said, I'm not experienced in their use. I think I'll start at 1 1/4" but position all my hardware so that if it's too thick I can just cut some off the back with the bandsaw.


----------



## HokieKen

Teaser ;-)


----------



## wormil

The wood I chose is aggravating, it keeps bowing and cupping just a tiny amount, just enough to make glue up improbable. It's kiln dried and been in my shop for a year+ but humidity is really high and when I cut it starts sucking moisture from the air and after a minute is bowed + cupped by several thousands of an inch. May not sound like much but double that (2 pieces) and it becomes impossible to glue up. I'm going to give it a few days to acclimate and see if it settles down.


----------



## HokieKen

Good luck Rick. I like to race from the planer and jointer straight to the clamps and cauls to try and get panels glued up before they have a chance to cup. But, depending on what you're doing that may not be helpful. I do recall reading somewhere that someone sealed their cut/sealed faces with Anchorseal immediately after cutting on some thin panels they were gluing up. They then jointed the glue edges with a hand plane to remove the wax right before spreading the glue. Personally, I think you've taken the best route though, let it come to equilibrium then see what you can do with it.


----------



## ToddJB

Clean look work, Kenny. I've tried to make that shape before and found my process wildly frustrating.


----------



## Ripthorn

I got the parts waxed last night. Just a little metalworking and we are good to go.


----------



## HokieKen

> Clean look work, Kenny. I ve tried to make that shape before and found my process wildly frustrating.
> 
> - ToddJB


I took a while but I finally ended up just cutting the strip to size and then using a roundover bit in the router table. I used some scrap to get the bit height dialed in perfectly. The key was to leave about 1" extra on each end so there's a solid, flat surface to register on the router table when doing the second roundover. Then I just sanded smooth and lopped the extra off the ends. But yes, it wasn't nearly as straightforward a process as I initially thought it would be.



> I got the parts waxed last night. Just a little metalworking and we are good to go.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Nice Brian. I'm pretty close to being finished, I think. I still haven't decided exactly which items will be swap items. Depends on which ones come out the nicest.


----------



## Pezking7p

I'm at such a loss as to what to make. I keep wracking my brain and coming up with nothing. I really don't want to make a marking gauge.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Ripthorn

Some suggestions:

- Marking gauge
- Making knife (you can never have too many)
- Sliding bevel
- Small dovetail square
- Dovetail gauges
- Dividers (if you are metal working inclined)
- Center finder


----------



## ShaneA

Square, awl, marking knife, dovetail marker, dividers?

Edit: Brian beat me to it.


----------



## HokieKen

Saddle Square
Try Square
Marking Knife
Awl
Story Stick
Centerfinder
Beam Compass
Dividers
Caliper
Dovetail Marker
Straight Edge


----------



## HokieKen

LOL, Brian and Shane both posted while I was typing


----------



## HokieKen

Oh yeah. I know you said you didn't want to make a marking gauge but… I found myself in sincere need of a marking gauge to work on curved surfaces yesterday. It's on my to-do list now, but won't happen until after the swap. I know there's a lot of gauges people have made but I've only seen a handful that work on curved edges.


----------



## wormil

re: dividers 
I got these from Airframer and they are beauts!



These he made previously.



More ideas from the 2014 swap

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/tag/toolswap2014


----------



## HokieKen

I love those dividers! Not sure I'd put the time into making them but they are a pure work of art.


----------



## HokieKen

I was looking at an old divider I have last night and dreaming about them looking like the ones Rick posted. Then I got to looking and thinking and spent about 30 minutes conceptualizing. It would be fairly easy (although tedious and time consuming) to use metal dividers as a "skeleton" and grind them down then overlay them with some nice wood. So you could make some that look like Rick's but you'd only be doing the cosmetics, the mechanics are done for you.

Not gonna happen for the swap but I'm throwing it on the to-do list. Anyone still searching for a swap idea is welcome to "guinea pig" for me though!


----------



## HokieKen

Got this in my "Instructables" e-mail this morning. Thought it was a pretty good walk-through on making a marking knife that's a little different than most that you see.

And here is a blog series airframer did on making those sexy dividers.


----------



## terryR

Cool knife. note the hollowed out fire brick for a forge. Everyone should have a pint sized forge!

Those dividers are unforgettable! What an awesome tool to give away!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Man I missed this one, I just noticed it. You guys have fun. I wish I would have noticed it earlier. I really like these.


----------



## HokieKen

> Man I missed this one, I just noticed it. You guys have fun. I wish I would have noticed it earlier. I really like these.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


We can let you in if you feel like you can meet all the dates. The most pressing being progress pic by the 24th of this month. Still 6 weeks until ship date though. Plenty of time if you have the shop time available.


----------



## HokieKen

> Cool knife. note the hollowed out fire brick for a forge. Everyone should have a pint sized forge!
> 
> Those dividers are unforgettable! What an awesome tool to give away!
> 
> - terryR


Terry, I'm curious about "assuming" the file is an oil quench steel. I have used old files to make some tools but I've never annealed or treated, just ground with frequent cooling. Can you treat old files as O1 as a general rule, or is it just a guessing game?


----------



## Ripthorn

If they are really old files, it is much more likely that they are W1. W1 was one of the first dedicated tool steels. O1 was developed to help overcome the tendency of W1 to occasionally crack on quench and its tendency to warp more (but we are still talking maybe thousandths of an inch). Newer files are usually just case hardened and the steel inside is still relatively soft and won't hold an edge all that well.


----------



## terryR

^yep.

Unknown steel is always a guess as to quench. A good reason to have known and labelled scraps in the shop to compare spark tests against.

Of course, measuring hardness after the quench is needed. Usually, on unknown steel, I think most folks try water, then oil, then air cooling.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

If you guys want to let me in I can get it done and send a progress pic, just let me know if I need to email someone or whatever I need to do


----------



## wormil

Instructions are in the first post.


----------



## HokieKen

Yep, like Rick said, just send an email as laid out in the OP. Review the dates in OP and make sure you can get your progress pic on time. Welcome aboard!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks guys, just sent my email in. Time to make some sawdust


----------



## terryR

cool, I've often wondered if we should just leave the sign up list open until the progress pics are due? I mean, until we submit a progress photo, we are all tentative.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, I kinda view the "registration" deadline as a way to make sure there's enough participation to organize the whole thing. Since we already knew there was, I'm happy to let anyone in who can show a progress pic by the given date.


----------



## HokieKen

I saw this Woodpeckers Story Stick a while back and forgot about it until this weekend (when I needed one). I need to make one, looks like an extremely useful tool and would be fairly easy to make with some t-track, UHMW/plastic and some aluminum. Story sticks are nothing new but the caliper attachments are pretty clever.


----------



## terryR

Anyone use woodpecker tooling?

I need a new 8" square, and have been considering one of theirs. Expensive. But, looks reliable!


----------



## HokieKen

> Anyone use woodpecker tooling?
> 
> I need a new 8" square, and have been considering one of theirs. Expensive. But, looks reliable!
> 
> - terryR


I always recommend Starrett. Recently I bought a "cosmetic second" PEC double square from Taylor Toolworks on Ebay. I must say that the PEC was an incredible value. A similar Starrett will run you a good bit more than the Woodpecker and a PEC "second" will run you a good bit less. There's really no apples-to-apples comparison though 'cause neither of them make 8" try squares.

As a machinist, Aluminum squares were a NO-NO, so I've never owned one. But, I will say that the tab that keeps the square flat on the stock is an awesome idea and it does look like a damn fine square. And really, that price is not that high for a precision square. I'd say go for it!


----------



## ToddJB

I've wondered about quality too, Terry. They do look like they are well made tools.


----------



## Ripthorn

I personally will never completely trust an aluminum square. Not sure why. PEC makes a great square. You could also look at engineer's squares. They are the machinist equivalent to a try square, and a 9" size is common. They may not save you any money over a Woodpecker, though, but they will be much more accurate (from a machinist's standpoint) and will resist bumps, scratches, cuts better.


----------



## ToddJB

Yeah, but… are they anodized red?


----------



## terryR

no trust for a CNC aluminum square as a machinist? THAT means something to me right there! I never thought it was such a soft metal, but I only want one at that price for 100% accuracy. I can make a square that's pretty close. LOL!

looks like Starrett or PEC…


----------



## HokieKen

> I personally will never completely trust an aluminum square. Not sure why. PEC makes a great square. You could also look at engineer s squares. They are the machinist equivalent to a try square, and a 9" size is common. They may not save you any money over a Woodpecker, though, but they will be much more accurate (from a machinist s standpoint) and will resist bumps, scratches, cuts better.
> 
> - Ripthorn


Aluminum wears. Relatively quickly when you're using it on steel plate and dragging carbide scribes down it. That's why they're not used for metal work. With wood, all you really have to worry about is your marking tools and of course any time you drop it or accidentally set something heavy on it, it's potentially fatal (for the square, not you ;P). The anodize will help with routine wear but it will wear off eventually and it's only <.001" thick in most cases. It also serves to provide a source for a brittle failure at the surface that can initiate a fatigue failure through the core.

All that said, it's considerably cheaper than hardened steel because there's no final grinding operation after hardening since anodizing doesn't cause deformation. I'd say the anodized aluminum will hold up fine for woodworking and at the price point, I'd say it's a good value. Like Brian said, not as accurate as an engineer's square but I have yet to need more than .001" over 8" accuracy with a piece of wood.


----------



## Ripthorn

Be it known that most of my work in my shop is either tool making or guitars, and in both I typically work to about .001". That makes me an anal woodworker and a sloppy machinist  However, that is where I am coming from, so I tend to be a little pickier about the precision of layout tools like that. I don't doubt that someone could get great service out of an aluminum square, I just personally wouldn't be happy with it for the price is all. I will not judge anyone who decides it's the right thing for them, at least no too much


----------



## HokieKen

I'll tell y'all what… y'all pitch in and buy me one of those squares. I'll use it for 3 years and then give you a recommendation on whether or not you should buy it. ;-P>


----------



## wormil

I feel bad for Woodpeckers because a lot of their tools are innovative but easily replicated. And they are made in the USA, the added expense provides motive for home gamers. Like that story stick-it looks like a handy tool but I wouldn't want to pay $40 for plastic tabs even though I'm sure they would be fine.


----------



## HokieKen

> I feel bad for Woodpeckers because a lot of their tools are innovative but easily replicated. And they are made in the USA, the added expense provides motive for home gamers. Like that story stick-it looks like a handy tool but I wouldn t want to pay $40 for plastic tabs even though I m sure they would be fine.
> 
> - Rick M.


I actually probably would fork over $40 for the 24" version IF it came with the caliper arms and the offset tabs. But, by the time I buy those 2 "accessories", now I'm out $80. I just don't feel like the value's there. I don't mind paying for a quality tool but, I have to feel like I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a pretty cool story stick that Lumberpunk did:










I'm thinking something along those lines but using some aluminum t-track and HDPE to make the blocks with acrylic/plexiglas (whichever I have in the scrap bucket) to make the tabs/stops/caliper arms. Pretty cool idea to make it with some trammel attachments for laying out arcs and a fence to use as a panel gauge too. If I'd had the idea sooner and it wasn't so long, someone may have gotten one out of this swap ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser shot of something that may or may not be a swap item ;-P


----------



## Ripthorn

I am just about done, but here is a teaser from a week or so ago:


----------



## HokieKen

Bubinga?


----------



## Ripthorn

...maaayyyybe….


----------



## HokieKen

I've never noticed how the shavings look like bacon. Mmmm… Bubinga Bacon… *IF* it's Bubinga.


----------



## HokieKen

Just a reminder that progress pics need to be sent to the e-mail in the OP on/by Wednesday.

As a side note, DAMN it's hard to chop mortises through 5/4 hard wood and keep the walls square to the face!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks for the reminder. I may be out of town so I had better send the pics now.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm editing the OP as I receive progress pics. I'll bold your name once I receive your pic(s). I'll try to pair everyone up at the end of this week or over the weekend in case anyone wants to do any personalizing or customize anything for their recipient.


----------



## terryR

> As a side note, DAMN it s hard to chop mortises through 5/4 hard wood and keep the walls square to the face!
> 
> - HokieKen


It sure is! Even in 3/4 wood. Wonder how nice a benchtop mortiser would do?


----------



## HokieKen

> As a side note, DAMN it s hard to chop mortises through 5/4 hard wood and keep the walls square to the face!
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> It sure is! Even in 3/4 wood. Wonder how nice a benchtop mortiser would do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


I finally got mine pretty close to square but I'm wondering how square it really has to be?? Top to bottom is pretty dang close and side to side is probably a half a degree off or so. It looks square unless you put a square to it and light behind it. As long as the cutter (for a cutting gauge) is parallel to the fence, is "close" on the beam good enough?


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure perfectly square is only for bragging rights. As long as you get consistent markings the same distance from the board's edge, the tool works.

for me, I'm happy when it's very close to square and no wobble. Doesn't seem to affect my joinery. LOL.


----------



## HokieKen

> I m pretty sure perfectly square is only for bragging rights. As long as you get consistent markings the same distance from the board s edge, the tool works.
> 
> for me, I m happy when it s very close to square and no wobble. Doesn t seem to affect my joinery. LOL.
> 
> - terryR


I figured as much but since I don't have any experience using them, I thought I'd better draw on you guys' knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## HokieKen

Pics due tomorrow. Just a reminder since I've only received a few.


----------



## Ripthorn

I'll try to get them submitted tonight. I'm all but done.


----------



## HokieKen

We lost one :-( Norm (AgentTwitch) had to bow out 'cause he doesn't have the time to complete the swap.


----------



## fatandy2003

Oh, wow. Time flies. Guess I get back to the project I started 2 months ago… I'll have pics in tomorrow.


----------



## HokieKen

> Oh, wow. Time flies. Guess I get back to the project I started 2 months ago… I ll have pics in tomorrow.
> 
> - fatandy2003


Hopefully, a lot of others will too! I'm really enjoying seeing the work everyone's doing. It's kinda bittersweet though since I'll be a little less surprised when I get mine. Kinda like knowing what you're getting for Christmas. I will say though, I haven't seen anything from anyone that I wouldn't be thrilled to see show up on my doorstep. I'm pretty darn sure we won't have any disgruntled recipients


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Well to me it's just about the fun of it, and trying something new, as long as someone tries and has fun doing it, I don't really care what I get. That's why I really like these swaps. Good people


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah, definitely all about the learning and upping your skill set. I'm not gonna lie though, getting any new tool makes me all warm and fuzzy. Getting a handmade tool from a fellow LJ is just downright exciting


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Yea new tools are always great


----------



## wormil

Pic sent. I've been procrastinating a bit because of the weather but will probably be done tomorrow.


----------



## Iguana

Guys, I've got to drop out. (Ken, I've sent you an email, too.) I've spending 10-12 hours a day in the shop, deadlines are such that I don't have even a couple hours over the next month to put something together for this swap. Next one…


----------



## HokieKen

> Pic sent. I ve been procrastinating a bit because of the weather but will probably be done tomorrow.
> 
> - Rick M.


I didn't get an e-mail from you but your track record in the swaps is good enough for me.



> Guys, I ve got to drop out. (Ken, I ve sent you an email, too.) I ve spending 10-12 hours a day in the shop, deadlines are such that I don t have even a couple hours over the next month to put something together for this swap. Next one…
> 
> - Mark Kornell


Sorry to see you go Mark. Good luck getting caught up.


----------



## wormil

Hmmm, I checked, the email address was correct. Well, here you go.


----------



## HokieKen

Ha! Somehow your e-mail went to the spam box. Not sure why, your registration message didn't. Sorry for the mix up.

Still waiting to hear from, or see pics from, 3 guys. Then I'll pair us up!


----------



## HokieKen

M2 HSS is now my go-to material for marking tools. I ground and honed a knife out when this swap started and have been using it ever since because I was concerned about how the edge would hold up. It takes longer than tool steel to hone to a fine edge and I wasn't able to get as fine an edge but, it was plenty fine for marking tools (maybe not for cutting tools like chisels though) and I can hardly tell any degradation in the edge over the last month or 2. I'm honestly not sure this knife will ever need to be sharpened if I only use it for wood.

And, just for y'alls information, the flat blank in this set from Harbor Freight is a good size for a knife.


----------



## HokieKen

... and then there were 13. builtinbkyn had to drop due to some personal issues.

Still haven't heard from 2 who didn't send progress pics. I sent an e-mail with no response. I'm gonna assign partners Tuesday morning. If I don't hear from you two before then, I'm gonna have to drop you from the list. So let me know something one way or another!


----------



## wormil

I wanted to try something different and destroyed part of mine during a risking operation. Luckily it's the part that is easiest to remake. Nothing risked, nothing gained.


----------



## HokieKen

> I wanted to try something different and destroyed part of mine during a risking operation. Luckily it s the part that is easiest to remake. Nothing risked, nothing gained.
> 
> - Rick M.


Yeah, I had a turning blank I'd spent 3 days cutting and gluing up a lamination for that I was turning for a birthday gift last weekend. I had it on the lathe for all of 5 minutes before I had a catch that tore a big chunk out and rendered the blank useless. It sucks when you invest time in something and then it blows up on you. Glad yours isn't a project-breaker though!


----------



## terryR

Here is a project-breaker…










...third time this month I've turned a piece of briar down for a pipe, only to find a flaw that penetrates the smoking chamber. Worthless. $25 tossed in the trash, plus an hour+ in laying everything out, and drilling.

happens.

But, nothing to do with our swap whatsoever, carry on….........


----------



## HokieKen

That sucks Terry, that Briarwood can be a real prick (sorry, couldn't resist )

Is there nothing you can use to stabilize/fill that sort of thing? I know it's probably not a great idea to heat epoxy up and inhale it but I would think there would be some kind of food-safe filler you could use.


----------



## terryR

I'm pretty sure if there was a safe fill, the industry would've discovered it by now? The pros chuck these in the garbage. I'll finish the shaping process just for experience, but it will only smoke a short while before burning out. 

price you gotta pay for working with burls.

i suppose a flaw like that would be cool on a tool, though? A lil late to think of that now. LOL.


----------



## HokieKen

Stick it on e-Bay as a costume prop. There's bound a to be a Gandalf out there somewhere who would snatch it up ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

Okay fellows, swap partners have been assigned! I sent everyone an e-mail just a few minutes ago with your recipient's information. Everyone make sure they got it and let me know if you didn't. Unfortunately, I had to drop 2 more from the pool 'cause I haven't seen any progress pics or been able to get any communication from them. So we ended up with 11 "finalists". Still a respectable showing and at least we got double digits ;-)

I was actually thrilled when I generated the list in my spreadsheet 'cause I can't recall anything about my senders' progress pics. Yay, I'll still get to be surprised!!

Remember, ship date is 9/26. Just under 4 weeks to wrap it up and ship it out!!


----------



## Ripthorn

Turns out my swap partner lives right near my brother-in-laws place. We're headed up there next week for a concert. I may just have to drop it off in person


----------



## CFrye

Terry, save that pipe for the next art swap!









Piece by David Stark


----------



## terryR

That's a good idea, Candy.
It's just hard to predict if my recipient has the same tastes in art. LOL.


----------



## donwilwol

I would not trade for the pipe Terry, but I suppose I wouldn't have been disappointed with it either.


----------



## ErikF

Terry- have you gotten yourself a metal lathe yet?


----------



## HokieKen

Terry- have you gotten ME a metal lathe yet? ;-P


----------



## terryR

No Eric. Invested in a new shop. Expensive tools gotta wait.

But, I did buy a metal chuck, and it holds metal much better than the wood chucks. doh!


----------



## HokieKen

Little under 3 weeks to ship date! I finished my swap items last week. I'm finding the problem with finishing early is that I keep thinking of ways I could have made them differently. Must. Resist. Urge. To re-make swap items… again…


----------



## HokieKen

Here's a teaser of sorts. A couple of prototypes that didn't make the cut.


----------



## terryR

^cool wood combos.

I decided to scrap one of my items, and start another. Good progress yesterday! a minor teaser…


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow that looks great, I wish I knew better how to work with metals. Oh, and I wish I had a lathe… Lol


----------



## HokieKen

That's a fine looking (knob?) Terry. Love that chuck too. Wish I could find a good chuck from a metal lathe to fit on my mini.


----------



## HokieKen

Where do you guys keep your layout tools on your bench?

I'm getting ready to start a new bench build and I'm going to put a cleat on the back side for modular holders like chisel racks etc. I originally thought I would make a holder for layout tools but now I don't like that idea. I want them on the front of the bench and portable but organized.

So I'm thinking something like this:









But nicer with dedicated places for the tools rather than pegboard sides.

Just curious if you guys have anything you use or if your like me and just have it all laying on the bench?


----------



## Boatman53

Here is what is hanging off the back of my bench. It can lift straight up and off, the sides are long enough so I can stand it up on the floor or another bench. I'm not sure but it might hang on a saw horse too. These are old pics where I'm still working on the placement of the tools which is why some are just leaning in place.










Jim


----------



## HokieKen

I like it Jim! I like the squares in the center like that especially. I am leaning towards the lazy-susan idea though so it can have a smaller footprint on my bench without giving up space. The way you have the brace and the eggbeaters on the ends would work well for marking gauges too. Very glad you shared this pic, it sorted some stuff out in my head enough to start laying it out on paper.


----------



## Boatman53

Mine was inspired by one I saw that sat on the bench and originally I was going to size it to fit in the tool well. My bench is small, just over 5' long and I think 22" in width the actual bench surface is about 13" if I am remembering correctly then the tool well. So I didn't have a lot of real estate to work with that's why I decided to hang it off the back. So far I haven't needed to remove it. I have another bench made from a solid core door that I can do layout and assembly on.
Jim


----------



## wormil

Not exactly what you are looking for but I'll post them anyway. Top is one I made for my tablesaw to hold commonly used tools and it works well. The mistake I made is having pencils, pens, and punches on the same side as calipers and rulers; or at least they shouldn't all be on the same level. It looks neat in the picture but in use they interfere with putting things back. The backside is just open and that's where my tape measures and safety glasses go.

Second one is a semi-portable caddy for my lathes that holds chucks, keys, centers, etc. It only has one bin with handle in the back so I use 2 hands to carry it. Once my tool wall is done I might rethink this and put some of them on the wall.


----------



## Mosquito

> Where do you guys keep your layout tools on your bench?
> 
> Just curious if you guys have anything you use or if your like me and just have it all laying on the bench?
> 
> - HokieKen


Close, Tool tray for me lol Otherwise I built a little square cup that hangs off the frame around the tool tray, to hold some screwdrivers, my bench pliers, the ultra fine sharpy, pencil, and plane wax (sits on top of the bracket that holds on to the bench). Not sure if I've got a specific picture of it though

EDIT: found one close enough


----------



## HokieKen

That's exactly the kind of stuff I'm looking for Rick. Thanks! Building a tool caddy is easy. Building one that's laid out well and holds everything and keeps it accessible is a bit harder. Seeing how other people have laid their's out makes it a little easier.

I like the lathe caddy - need to add that to my list. My lathe "stand" (Keter portable work table) is a train wreck! I keep thinking I'll build a stand but a caddy would be great until I get around to it.


----------



## HokieKen

Awesome Mos. That's pretty much what I intend to do for tools other than layout tools on my bench with the cleat on the back side. I've just gotten so used to having my layout tools on the front of the bench that I think I'd probably have a seizure if I moved them to the back ;->


----------



## jeffswildwood

Ken, your peg board lazy Susan looks like just what I need! Thanks for sharing I may try this.


----------



## HokieKen

Yeah Jeff it's a pretty slick design, just not exactly what I had in mind. I'm definitely tucking the idea away for the future though. Let me know how it works out if you make one!


----------



## Lazyman

I saw an idea somewhere a while back where they uses a French cleat on their tool caddies. They used the cleats on their wall instead of peg boards to store the caddy when not in use and had cleats on the sides and ends of their benches or anyplace they might want to use them. This way they could easily be moved around but did not take up any flat spaces on the benches themselves. Additionally, the drawer pulls they made for the their parts bin where they stored their screws and such were also designed so that they could hang them on the cleat as well. Seemed like a cleaver idea that I may try at some point down the road.


----------



## HokieKen

My plan is to do exactly that on my bench with a cleat along the full length of the back edge to hang modular toolholders for chisels, screwdrivers, braces etc. For some reason, I just don't want to put my layout tools back there. Between working as a machinist and woodworking at home, I have had my layout and measuring tools laying on the front left corner of my bench for about 2 decades. I even made sure when I did my bench design that I put my leg vise far enough over that my layout tools wouldn't interfere with using it. But, for everything else, french cleats it is!

I hadn't thought about doing hardware drawers like that but that's a great idea too. I like my plastic storage boxes though so I guess I'll skip that part.


----------



## kelvancra

I keep most my layout tools on a wall. The wall pictured has a rail at the top. One will go directly below it and there will be panels that swing. This should give me much more wall space, since I have a lot of triangles and such I want to be able to find at a glance.


----------



## kelvancra

I dedicate an entire wall to layout tools (far more than shown in the picture), since there are so many and I like to keep them where I can find them quickly. In the photo immediately below you can see a bar across the top of the wall. A similar one will go below and swinging panels will mount on them to give more wall space.


----------



## HokieKen

Ship date is 1 week from today! Everybody ready?


----------



## terryR

ouch, I have a couple days of work left.
but, no worries.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm as ready as I can be, there's always tweaks I want to make but oh well


----------



## wormil

Ready-ish.


----------



## Lazyman

I had to move it from the shop to the house so that I would stop fiddling with it so I wouldn't mess it up like I did a couple of weeks ago and had to remake one part. Doh! At least the new one turned out better than the one I messed up.


----------



## wormil

Yeah I broke pieces several times now because I keep fiddling with them trying to do 'more'. It often seems the less I care about it being perfect the better and it is and vise versa.


----------



## fatandy2003

Finishing process in progress on the tool display. Tools are done…


----------



## HokieKen

I put the final finish on last night. Soon as it cures, they'll be ready to pack up and send to their new home.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I'm not in this but have been following it all along. I look forward to seeing all the beautiful tools!


----------



## HokieKen

> I m not in this but have been following it all along. I look forward to seeing all the beautiful tools!
> 
> - jeffswildwood


You and me both Jeff! You gonna host the knife swap next?


----------



## terryR

Done.
searching for a box


----------



## jeffswildwood

> You and me both Jeff! You gonna host the knife swap next?
> 
> - HokieKen


Very tempting Ken. Is that what the consensus want for a swap? Of coarse I would need a "little help from my friends" getting it going.


----------



## HokieKen

> You and me both Jeff! You gonna host the knife swap next?
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> Very tempting Ken. Is that what the consensus want for a swap? Of coarse I would need a "little help from my friends" getting it going.
> 
> - jeffswildwood


Knives was a close second in the poll I did before this swap. If you're really willing to moderate the next swap, you could go ahead and post a new forum thread asking if that's what people still want. I'll be glad to help you any way I can. It's really not hard, just takes a little bit of time and some organization. I set up and excel sheet that pretty much does all the work for you. I'll gladly send it to you and help you out with using it, just let me know what you need.


----------



## terryR

Probably need another vote for the next swap? I'm happy to make anything besides more holes in the Earth's crust for fence poles! 

and, i barely made it to the post before closing today. (They are only open 9:30-11:30 out here in the country) My items are on their way to a very, very large state.


----------



## HokieKen

> Probably need another vote for the next swap? I m happy to make anything besides more holes in the Earth s crust for fence poles!


Another vote couldn't hurt. Results may be very different when you take the layout/marking option out of the mix. I'll set up another poll as my final action before resigning my post  I'll pass the results on to whoever takes the reigns on the next swap and they can do with them as they wish.



> and, i barely made it to the post before closing today. (They are only open 9:30-11:30 out here in the country) My items are on their way to a very, very large state.
> 
> - terryR


You guys in Rhode Island be watching for the postman! ;-P


----------



## HokieKen

I started a thread to get people's thoughts on what to include in the survey for the next swap. Y'all chime in over there if you've got any thoughts!


----------



## fatandy2003

My swap item is on its way to the nations 2nd best Commonwealth.


----------



## HokieKen

> My swap item is on its way to the nations 2nd best Commonwealth.
> 
> - fatandy2003


That's either Kentucky, Massachusetts or Pennsylvania so you guys in those states keep your eyes peeled. ;-P


----------



## jeffswildwood

You don't think he meant Virginia Ken?


----------



## HokieKen

> You don t think he meant Virginia Ken?
> 
> - jeffswildwood


No way. Everybody knows VA is the *BEST* Commonwealth in the nation ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

The Eagle has left the nest…


----------



## Ripthorn

Postman will be here in the next hour to pick it up and take it to its new owner.


----------



## Ripthorn

I didn't know there were any commonwealths BESIDES VA  So says the guy living in the Republic of Texas…


----------



## HokieKen

> I didn t know there were any commonwealths BESIDES VA  So says the guy living in the Republic of Texas…
> 
> - Ripthorn


I thought VA and Massachussettes were the only 2 but Andy got me curious and I googled it. Lumberjocks Toolswaps - they're fun and educational!


----------



## RichCMD

Sent the package today. It's on the way to a state involved in one of the biggest rivalries in the Big 10.


----------



## fatandy2003

Wow, I didn't realize that they didn't teach everyone in school that PA was the best commonwealth in the country. I guess our educational system is really going down hill . You are all free to fight for #2…


----------



## HokieKen

Okay, Today is the day!! Please make sure you get your package off today if you haven't already. If, for some reason, you don't, please let me know when you will be shipping.

Remember, no pics until 10/5 so we can make sure everyone gets their item(s) and have all the tool porn goodness at once 



> Wow, I didn t realize that they didn t teach everyone in school that PA was the best commonwealth in the country. I guess our educational system is really going down hill . You are all free to fight for #2…
> 
> - fatandy2003


Nah, last time there was a skirmish between Commonwealths in this country, it didn't turn out so well.


----------



## Lazyman

Shipped mine from the 2nd largest state to the 28th this morning. I would have shipped it earlier but of course I decided at the last minute to add some "bonus items" so of course I had to wait for multiple coats of finish to dry. It is a good thing that there was a deadline or I would just keep tweaking and adding.


----------



## Ripthorn

Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy! Oh boy!


----------



## ErikF

Shipping in the morning. I've been out of the shop for a few days.


----------



## Lazyman

Yeah USPS! Just checked my mail and voila, I got Ripthorn's shopmade tools today. Thanks Brain. I can't wait to share your beautiful work with the group.

Kenny, Just to clarify, are we waiting to share what we receive until the 5th or just to share what we made in the projects section?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I will also be shipping tomorrow morning, couldn't find a box


----------



## HokieKen

Oh happy day 











> Kenny, Just to clarify, are we waiting to share what we receive until the 5th or just to share what we made in the projects section?
> 
> - Lazyman


Pictures in this thread on 10/5, you can post your project once your recipient "unveils" your items here (or on 10-9 if they haven't posted pics).


----------



## fatandy2003

Well, that was quick…


----------



## HokieKen

Yes it was Andy. I think I peed myself a little bit when I opened it. Freakin' unbelievable.


----------



## HokieKen

I'm assuming everyone's packages have been mailed (or are being mailed today)? If you still haven't shipped your's out, please PM or e-mail me and let me know when you will be shipping.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Can't wait to see what you all did and the goodies you all got.


----------



## ErikF

Mailed earlier today.

Also…got me something nice in the mail today!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I got mine mailed early this morning as well, I hope it's not too bad for my recipient. I tried my best.


----------



## jeffswildwood

Can't wait to see the results. Wish I had got in on this and had a package coming. I snooze-I loose.


----------



## HokieKen

Y'all do me a favor and post when you have received your package. Just want to keep track to make sure everyone has shipped and be able to ask folks to check their tracking if ship times get too long.

I'm updating the OP to put an X by your name once you post that you've received your loot. If you don't see an X by your recipients name but think your package should have been delivered, let me know and I'll double check with them.


----------



## HokieKen

> I got mine mailed early this morning as well, I hope it s not too bad for my recipient. I tried my best.
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


If you tried your best, I guarantee they're good enough. I think most all of us send our packages out wishing we'd done something different or better. I also think most all of us open our package and think "OMG, this is awesome!" I've read through most all of the past swap threads, I think, and have never, ever seen a single complaint about anything anyone received. That's why these swaps are so fun and so helpful to our development of skills!


----------



## Lazyman

WoodWorkJosh, What Kenny said… I think many of of us have the same fear. This is my first swap and from what I've seen watching these in the past, as long as you made something that you would want to keep and use yourself its all good. The way I look at it, part of the reason I decided to participate is to push myself to learn new skills and try new things we might not do otherwise.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks guys, I like these swaps too. They do make you push yourself, and they are really fun


----------



## wormil

I think the postman sat on the package  happily the contents are undamaged. After checking them I am very impressed.


----------



## Lazyman

Yikes! Rick. They really did a number on the box. The package was insured so let me know if anything is damaged and I'll file a claim with the USPS.


----------



## fatandy2003

Got mine today. Very impressed wit the craftmanship. They have already become regular users (even though they are too nice to use)... I love these swaps!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

According to USPS it looks like my recipient will get their package today!! Hope they like it


----------



## terryR

My sincerest apologies to HokieKen for taking sooooooo long to thank him for the awesome tools I just opened!

I've been in an F-150 for over 3500 miles the past 6 days on an emergent trip for family…just got home last night. Received a very cool bunch of tools for the shop! Don't see how he made some of the stuff? Hoping for a blog. LOL!

Thanks for your moderation efforts, ken, and some great user tools!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I'm ready to see some pics!!!


----------



## RichCMD

Received a package today. Can't decided which I like better: the tool or the box.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Rich, I did my best, enjoy!!!


----------



## HokieKen

Almost time for pics… we're posting them Wednesday. Still 3 who haven't confirmed reciept of their item. Hopefully everything will arrive in the next couple of days!


----------



## clieb91

Package was waiting when we got home today. Very nice and can't wait to put them to use, perhaps on the next swap project.

CtL


----------



## ShaneA

I have received mine as well.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

So I'm the last one waiting…... best for last… lol


----------



## AgentTwitch

I am still bummed out that I needed to withdraw from this swap. I can't wait to see the big reveal!


----------



## Boatman53

I too am sorry I couldn't participate, but with all that is going on at our house there is no way I could have gotten anything made. 
Jim


----------



## PAchemist

Looking forward to Wednesday!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I am filled with anticipation waiting for mine to arrive. I keep checking the door…. lol


----------



## HokieKen

Pics tomorrow )

Hopefully your's arrives today Josh!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I also hope it arrives today, can't wait to see it


----------



## HokieKen

Looks like I'm first for pics So here is the Awesome set of tools fatandy2003 made for me:








He did a set of center-finding themed tools that have been on my to-do list anyway so it was quite serendipitous that I got them! The woods are Koa, Maple, Beech and Ebony. The great little display shelf is dovetailed and has very precise cutouts for the tools and just looks cool )








The tools are a small center-finder for small rounds:








a large center-finder for bigger rounds:








and a board center-finder:









The level of fit and finish is fantastic on these tools. The attention to detail is evident in the contours that invite your hand to mold around them and that can only be achieved by extensive shaping by hand. Andy's designs and execution are exceptional and I am verry happy to be the lucky recipient of this great set of users! Thanks again for sending these guys to the nation's greatest commonwealth Andy ;-)


----------



## HokieKen

> I am still bummed out that I needed to withdraw from this swap. I can t wait to see the big reveal!
> 
> - AgentTwitch





> I too am sorry I couldn t participate, but with all that is going on at our house there is no way I could have gotten anything made.
> Jim
> 
> - Boatman53


Hopefully you guys (and everyone else that did this swap) will get in on the Surprise Swap. I'm really looking forward to seeing what kinds of things come out of the "anything goes" approach )


----------



## Lazyman

I got these from Ripthorn made from bubinga and walnut. Beautiful wood AND craftsmanship. Check out the cool thumbscrews that he made with ebony inlay. To prevent the thumbscrew from indenting the shaft, he inserted a little brass pad between the screw and the wood. Thanks Brian! These have already started getting used in my shop.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow that is a couple of great looking tools, what a great start to the pics. Those are going to be hard to follow.


----------



## HokieKen

Gorgeous tools LazyMan. As always, nice work from Ripthorn!


----------



## ErikF

Here is my set of goodies from, Rich (RichCMD).

Scratch awl out of marblewood.

Woodworkers pencil from african blackwood.

Marking knife from lacewood.

Pen from olive wood.

AND…a bottle opener from bloodwood that is not pictured. My daughter said it was for princesses and I have yet been able to track it down. I'm guessing Barbie is using it in her kitchen.

Great tools and amazing fit/finish. Looking forward to many years of use.


----------



## Ripthorn

I've got to wait until I get home from work to post pics, but Terry knocked it out of the park on the tools I received!


----------



## HokieKen

That's some fine turning Rich. Love that scratch awl with the finial and the knurled ferrule. Great wood choices all around. Congrats on a good score there Erik!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

AWESOME WORK GUYS!!! For all of you who said "I wish I would have jumped on this one". Do that and jump on the surprise swap right MEOW!

Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## bobasaurus

You guys are making me sad I didn't participate. I'm in the next swap at least.

Ken/Andy, those center finding tools are really neat… I could sure use them.

Nathan/Brian, I like the design of that marking gauge. The laminated construction is clever.

Erik/Rich, those are some nice turned tools. The awl looks especially fancy.


----------



## wormil

Got this very handsome set of tools in spalted hickory from Lazyman. The walnut on squares reportedly comes from the Library of Congress! The ferrule on the awl is copper that was heated and annealed several times giving it a rich mottled red color. The awl tip has a square profile which I've wanted for a long time because my other awls are all round. The knife design is clever, the handle is also a case when inserted point first. All the metal is W1 tool steel and hardened. First thing I did was check the squares against my Blue Point combo square and all 3 are dead nutz which impressed me. I've made several squares and it's tricky getting them good enough, let alone getting them perfect. What the photos don't show is how silky smooth the wood feels, the fit and finish is outstanding. Overall this is a very impressive set of tools that I am happy to own, and I have already used all of them, these will not be wall hangers. (well technically they will be wall hangers as they went on my tool wall but you get my drift!)

They didn't come in the yellow envelope, I just needed something for contrast. Sorry Nathan my photos don't do them justice.


----------



## bobasaurus

Those are some nice squares, and the awl and knife look useful. Was the awl twisted then ground flat?


----------



## HokieKen

Wow! That's a killer set Rick! I was wondering the same think about the BC awl as Allen. Library of Congress?!? That is way cool! Nice work Lazyman. Yet another solid showing  Unique spin on the marking knife as well. I've seen a couple that had removable blades but never where the handle served as a case too. Very clever!

And I agree with Rick. Anyone who can make wooden squares that are truly square has some definite skillz!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks guys. These were a blast to make and being my first foray into metal working I learned a lot. You didn't see the first 2 knife blades that I messed up pretty badly when I couldn't leave well enough alone. The first one I just could not get hard enough and on the second one, I ground it too thin before hardening it and the tip warped. The red copper patina was a happy accident during the process of hammering the round pipe into a square. Some might think it is a little garish, but I couldn't bring myself to polish it off, though it did mean that some of the corners are a little rougher than I'd like for a hand tool.

That ambrosia hickory is a dream to work. It came from a neighbor's dead tree and even though it is spalted, it is still very hard and requires very little sanding. It is likely to show up again when I finally get around to making the screw drivers from the shafts I got from Grace USA (thanks again Ken). Both the awl and Japanese style knife handle were shameless adaptations from a couple of articles from Shopnotes magazine, both that I've been looking for an excuse to make for some time now.

As for expertise on the squares? I suppose that sometimes you just get lucky.

The story behind the walnut is a little sketchy but it was given to me by my wife's uncle who said it was given to him by a friend who claimed they found it or got it from the Library of Congress. Our assumption is that it was leftover from a project there. Other than that I don't know much else. I'll have to ask her uncle the next time I see him if he has any more information.


----------



## Lazyman

> Those are some nice squares, and the awl and knife look useful. Was the awl twisted then ground flat?
> 
> - bobasaurus


Just noticed the question…Yes, I used a MAPP gas torch to heat it red hot in about a 1" area and clamped a die handle to the square end and gave it a 3/4 twist. After it cooled I then did another spot further down the shaft. I then used a file to make the twisted corners flat again yielding a sort of lightning bolt affect. I then filed a point on the end, hardened it with the torch, tempered it in my toaster oven and then honed the tip and polished the entire shaft.

I'm going to need a bigger shop so I can do more metal work.


----------



## jeffswildwood

I have been waiting for this reveal. They are all so nice! You hit it out of the park guys!


----------



## Lazyman

RichCMD,
All pieces are very, very nice but I have ask about the nob and ferrule on the awl. Did you make those or was this some creative repurpose of parts intended for other purposes? I'd like to hear more about how you made that awl.


----------



## clieb91

Looking forward to putting my tools from ShaneA to use during the build of the next swap. Beautiful woods were used on this marking knife and marking gauge.










Thank you very much to Kenny for organizing this one.

CtL


----------



## RichCMD

(Wow! I can't believe it is this late and I am just now getting this posted. I got wrapped up in trying to finsih up something for work and lost track of time. Poor Josh is probably thinking I forgot.)

WoodWorkJosh set me a beautiful marking gauge and a box to keep it in. I'm thinking it will be very useful for me since I didn't really have anything but a cheapo one that didn't work very well. Besides working better, this one is much nicer to look at. The box is great, too. I think even if he had just sent the box, I'd still be a happy camper. Thanks so much.


----------



## RichCMD

> RichCMD,
> All pieces are very, very nice but I have ask about the nob and ferrule on the awl. Did you make those or was this some creative repurpose of parts intended for other purposes? I d like to hear more about how you made that awl.
> 
> - Lazyman


I am not skilled enough or equipped to make the anything like the nob or ferrule. The metal parts came in a kit, similar to the kits I used for the woodworkers pencil, pen, and bottle opener. For the knife I recycled a blade that had been in another knife. I just turn the wooden parts and then assemble them.

When I went looking for the awl kit on-line, I found links to a lot of places that apparently no longer sell it, so I am posting a link to the site where I ordered it.

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/productinfo.php?productsid=2072


----------



## Iguana

Nice looking tools, guys!


----------



## Lazyman

Thanks for the link Rich. I'll file that one way for future reference.


----------



## HokieKen

Good stuff from Shane and Josh, nice work guys! I like the wood choice for the gauge and knife set. That knife looks really comfortable to hold.

I dig the walnut and (maple?) contrast and the matching box is a great touch. It looks more like a panel gauge than a marking gauge. How long is it?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Thanks Ken and Rich for the kind words, the marking/panel gauge is walnut and maple. It is about 12 inches long. I was going for something in between marking and panel. The box is walnut and pine with dovetails and a sliding top.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

None of these items deserve a life in a cold dark drawer or box, they should always be close at hand and in sight for all to see. They all are top notch and beautifully made tools/art


----------



## fatandy2003

Sorry for the late post; out of the country for work…

Here are the superb tools Rick M. made. They are incredible. I think the most amazing part is how precise EVER glue joint is. I hope to have 1 glue joint this nice on any of my projects. It took me 2 days to figure out that the slight color difference in the walnut of the awl was actually 2 pieces of wood glued up! The joint was so tight I could barely tell it was 2 pieces. Thanks Rick. I have already put them to use.

Woods: Walnut and Holly





































Cheers,


----------



## HokieKen

Wow, you never fail to impress Rick. Both tools are top-notch but the gauge in particular is stunning. The shape is very organic. I'm going to have to try and copy that. Did you turn it on the lathe and then cut it to size or did you shape the radii after cutting it out? The red stripe laminated in is a great detail touch and the thumbscrew fits the design perfectly. Well done Rick and I'm sure they'll find plenty of use in Andy's shop.

For the record, Andy is being modest. You couldn't find his glue lines with a glue-sniffing dog.


----------



## HokieKen

That's 7 sets pictured by my count. If pics of the tool(s) you made are here, feel free to post your project. Please use the tag *Summer 2016 Tool Swap* so we can easily locate them all.

3 more sets to be unveiled. Unfortunately, there has been a shipping disaster on one of the swap packages :-( I'm working with the sender and the recipient to try and hunt it down but USPS says they delivered it to the recipient who was home all day and never saw it. So it'll probably be a bit before we get to see the final one unveiled but we'll make sure a package makes it there eventually.

Which inclines me to reiterate what I love about these swaps and LJs in particular. In many communities, had this occurred, the sender would simply say "I made it and shipped it, that's all I could do" and the recipient would complain about being the only one who did their part but got nothing in return. Is that what these 2 LJs are doing? Hell no. The sender is extremely bummed that the package never made it and offered (with no prompting whatsoever) to begin re-making the item. And the recipient isn't complaining or feeling left-out but rather his concern is primarily how bad it sucks that someone spent all that time and effort making a tool that will never get used. You two guys rock! Thanks for making what could have made my job as moderator a nightmare nothing more than a mild inconvenience.


----------



## Lazyman

That really sucks for both of them. Hopefully the sender had it insured and can at least get some compensation for materials. I was pretty bummed just to see the condition of the package I sent to Rick so I can imagine how it feels to have it disappear completely. I've gotten delivery confirmation from the post office before with no package only to have a "special delivery" show up a few days later so maybe it will still show up.

A round of applause for our moderator. He's a jolly good fellow and definitely runs a fun swap.


----------



## ShaneA

Sorry fellas I ran out of time last night. I will try to get some pictures up of what I received from Eric. It was a metal marking gauge. Very innovative and very well made.


----------



## Fatherlewis

Very impressive, and wonderful show of all of the tools. You guys all do fantastic work. I sit back as a novice, and awe over your skills, and finished products. I can't wait to one day find myself involved with these types of things. I wouldn't even know where to begin with some of this stuff.

I have a lot of work to do to start learning the woodworking world better, from the tools to the terms, not to mention getting more tools and fixing my layout in the garage(currently) for my work space. But seeing this kind of stuff is exciting and even more motivating to move along.


----------



## terryR

I'm not slow, just very busy. LOL.

Here's the sweet set of marking tools I received from HokieKen,










A great marking gauge from BEM and Jatoba, with multiple pins. And a knife, birdcage awl, and scratch awl that are already at home in my tool well. I've needed a birdcage awl for some time! And, I love knives. This knife handle just sits perfectly in my hand, so will be my new fav!

Thank You, Sir!


----------



## ShaneA

Oh yeah, that is good stuff. Very nice, indeed.


----------



## HokieKen

Happy to hear they have a spot on your bench Terry. I learned a LOT about marking gauges and laminating turning blanks and had a blast doing it. Well… except for chopping the mortise on the gauge…

Now here's something else I was VERY HAPPY to hear… the missing swap package has been located! It went to the wrong house by accident but was returned to the Post Office where they were holding it.

So now the swap is officially "done" with 100% of the "finishers" receiving a package. Nice work guys.

Don't lay down yet though, 3 of you still owe us some pics! ;-p


----------



## RichCMD

I realized belatedly that the pictures I posted originally provide nothing to reference for the size of the gauge. Here's a picture that will help. I will try to avoid making that mistake again.










I have really enjoyed participating in this swap. I found myself among a group with many woodworkers that are far more skilled and experienced than I. Makes me want to stretch myself to improve.


----------



## HokieKen

> I have really enjoyed participating in this swap. I found myself among a group with many woodworkers that are far more skilled and experienced than I. Makes me want to stretch myself to improve.
> 
> - RichCMD


Oh, I don't think so Rich… anyone who can turn and finish the way you did ranks right up top in my book. We all have our "niches" I guess but as much as I love using my lathe, when you take away fences, guides, jigs, etc. and have to rely only on hand-eye coordination and "feel", I fall way short of the kind of work that "real" turners like you put out. But yes, by-all-means, stretch and improve! When we stop doing that, I'd say the usefulness of these swaps will have run it's course since that's what they are all about!



> Very impressive, and wonderful show of all of the tools. You guys all do fantastic work. I sit back as a novice, and awe over your skills, and finished products. I can t wait to one day find myself involved with these types of things. I wouldn t even know where to begin with some of this stuff.
> 
> I have a lot of work to do to start learning the woodworking world better, from the tools to the terms, not to mention getting more tools and fixing my layout in the garage(currently) for my work space. But seeing this kind of stuff is exciting and even more motivating to move along.
> 
> - Fatherlewis


I can tell you without hesitation that these swaps are one of the best ways you can learn not only "how-to" but why tools (or whatever) are made the way they are and why making your own is light-years better than anything available commercially in some cases.

Sign-ups are open for the next swap in this thread. If you're willing to put in the time and effort, you're more than welcome to join!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Here is the excellent tools I received from clieb91(Chris). I am told they are made from reclaimed barn wood, and he managed to put my initial on them. One is an awl which I have been needing to get, and the other is my first woodworking pencil. I absolutely love both of my items. He also sent me some other goodies for future projects. Thanks Chris. And a big thanks to Hokieken for putting the swap together.


----------



## HokieKen

Wow that "J" is the bees-knees! Beautiful tools and some uber-cool wood. Nice score Josh and sooooo glad you were able to track that package down! I know Chris is even more relieved than I am 

Wanna let us in on your process for burning that J in there Chris?


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

I am glad I was able to track it down too. Such wonderful goodies in there. Chris said he used an ink transfer method. Then touched it up using wood burner.


----------



## ToddJB

Stunning work going on here, gang. Love it. Bummed I had to miss out on this one.

What's a woodworking pencil - it's been mentioned a few times. Have I been doing it wrong all this time with just a regular old pencil?


----------



## KelleyCrafts

A woodworking pencil, or the ones mentioned here are actually drafting pencils. Turners or pen makers make them often enough. Has refillable lead, 3mm if I remember correctly. I have a kit for one I plan to make myself but haven't yet. The lead is pretty thick but it doesn't break as easy. If you need a small exact line you wouldn't use a pencil anyway, use a knife for that.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Exactly what ki7hy said.


----------



## wormil

> Did you turn it on the lathe and then cut it to size or did you shape the radii after cutting it out?
> - HokieKen


Yeah the shape and size is my favorite I've made so far. I traced around it so I would have a pattern to make more. I arrived at the shape with French curves, cut them on the bandsaw, and rounded the corners on the router. You can't tell from the picture but it's small for a marking gauge and I like it. I was going to make a scratch awl similar to the one you made with a long handle and somehow it wanted to be something else 

Thanks for the kind words guys.

Clieb91 I really like that scratch all, the brass and wood combination are elegant and fit and finish look perfect.


----------



## HokieKen

> A woodworking pencil, or the ones mentioned here are actually drafting pencils. Turners or pen makers make them often enough. Has refillable lead, 3mm if I remember correctly. I have a kit for one I plan to make myself but haven t yet. The lead is pretty thick but it doesn t break as easy. If you need a small exact line you wouldn t use a pencil anyway, use a knife for that.
> 
> - ki7hy


All of the kits I've seen are for 5.6mm lead. I use a 2mm lead holder (drafting pencil). The lead is available in several hardnesses and I like being able to shape it with a knife and/or sandpaper for the task at hand.



> Stunning work going on here, gang. Love it. Bummed I had to miss out on this one.
> 
> What s a woodworking pencil - it s been mentioned a few times. Have I been doing it wrong all this time with just a regular old pencil?
> 
> - ToddJB


First of all, I practically begged you to play. Second of all, regular old pencils are for barbarians. However, the dozen or so on my bench all work fine when I can't find my lead holder ;-P


----------



## ToddJB

Your begging didn't go unnoticed. I have a keen radar for begging. But alas our kitchen renovation has had me consumed.


----------



## HokieKen

> Your begging didn t go unnoticed. I have a keen radar for begging. But alas our kitchen renovation has had me consumed.
> 
> - ToddJB


Ha! Hope the reno is going well for ya. Hopefully it'll wrap up in time for you to squeeze the Surprise Swap in? Please, please, please, please….


----------



## ToddJB

You're just embarrassing yourself now, Kenny. Pull it together.


----------



## HokieKen

> Did you turn it on the lathe and then cut it to size or did you shape the radii after cutting it out?
> - HokieKen
> 
> Yeah the shape and size is my favorite I ve made so far. I traced around it so I would have a pattern to make more. I arrived at the shape with French curves, cut them on the bandsaw, and rounded the corners on the router. You can t tell from the picture but it s small for a marking gauge and I like it. I was going to make a scratch awl similar to the one you made with a long handle and somehow it wanted to be something else
> 
> Thanks for the kind words guys.
> 
> Clieb91 I really like that scratch all, the brass and wood combination are elegant and fit and finish look perfect.
> 
> - Rick M.


If you have a digital file of that pattern, I'd love to have it. I saved a couple pieces of the woods I used for Terry's gauge to make one in that style to see which type I prefer. I'd love to try and shamlessly copy yours!


----------



## wormil

Kenny, I will scan it and post it to the project page. Will update you when done.


----------



## clieb91

Josh, Really glad to hear you tracked down the package and that you like the tools. I hope they will serve you well.

As to the "J" I was able to transfer it from a print out, the process is in my blog. I then used the same woodburning tool I used to transfer to accent the wood. Glad you like how it came out as I was pretty happy with it.

Such awesome looking tools all around. Love being involved in these swaps as they certainly do help to encourage me to try new things and stretch a little. Put my name in the hat for the surprise swap last night and have a few ideas that I am looking forward to trying out.

Many thanks to Ken for organizing and be proactive on the lost package.

CtL


----------



## HokieKen

> Kenny, I will scan it and post it to the project page. Will update you when done.
> 
> - Rick M.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Seriously awesome job guys. Love the pics and wow Rick, glue lines are amazing, huge is awesome, would love to put one of those in my arsenal. Great looking stuff from everyone.


----------



## Ripthorn

Here is the amazing set I got from Terry: African Blackwood marking knife, African blackwood and brass carver's mallet, a figured walnut pencil cup, and some bright pencils. Most excellent indeed!


----------



## HokieKen

That's some serious sexy there Brian. I love Walnut so I may actually like the pencil cup the best. Hard to top the knife and mallet though!

Just so you know, if you have any extra barbarian pencils, that's the kind Todd likes.

Great show Terry and nice haul Brian!


----------



## Lazyman

Wow Terry. That is cool. Did you make that brass mallet head or is there a source you can share?

I like that walnut pencil cup too. I may have to retire the beer mug prototype made from a 2×4 that became a pencil cup and make one of these for myself.


----------



## ShaneA

Here is the marking gauge I received from Eric. The pictures don't do it justice it's total. This thing is sweet, and very well made. I really like it.


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Wow Eric that thing looks like a Tite mark, will we see how you made it. I'm pretty curious


----------



## Lazyman

Eric, that looks like it will fit in a shirt pocket. That is great. I second the motion to see some info about how you made it.


----------



## bobasaurus

Shane/Eric, that marking gauge is ridiculously nice. Very professional looking. Is that a micro adjust on there?


----------



## ShaneA

Yes, Erik maybe able to explain it better. The lower knurled knob controls the macro adjustment. The knurled tube in the center micro adjusts it, and then the knob closest to the cutter locks in in. Very smooth action. I look forward to putting it to use.


----------



## wormil

Holy moly. Come on Erik, where did you buy that marking gauge? <just>

That is pro work right there.


----------



## Mosquito

Erik has had a video about it in the past too (and on his website page for the marking gauges)


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Yeah, he totally cheated and bought it here: http://floriptoolworks.com/layout-tools


----------



## wormil

For some reason the forum truncated my "just kidding" to "just".


----------



## HokieKen

Yes Eric, I saw those gauges on your site and really like that design. Exceptional design and very nice machine work. A truly heirloom-quality tool.

Well fellas, that "unveils" everyone's contribution so I guess that's a wrap. I had a blast and moderating was utterly painless, even enjoyable! Thank you all for participating and making it a successful venture. I had a blast making tools, got some great new shop users and have gotten to see some great tools that everyone else made. See you all in the next one I hope!


----------



## WoodWorkJosh

Just checked out Eric's site, I will definitely be ordering one of those. Flawless work. Also thanks again Ken for moderating. Greet swap


----------



## HokieKen

> Just checked out Eric s site, I will definitely be ordering one of those. Flawless work. Also thanks again Ken for moderating. Greet swap
> 
> - WoodWorkJosh


Good for you Josh, show LJ toolmakers all the love you can! And go for the titanium shaft ;-P


----------



## terryR

> Wow Terry. That is cool. Did you make that brass mallet head or is there a source you can share?
> 
> I like that walnut pencil cup too. I may have to retire the beer mug prototype made from a 2×4 that became a pencil cup and make one of these for myself.
> 
> - Lazyman


Thanks, guys!

The head was made from solid brass stock i have in the shop. Amazingly easy,


----------



## terryR

Lots of great tools this swap!
Those who missed out, don't let it happen again!


----------



## wormil

I'll be sitting out the next swap, too much to do, great time on this one though. Thanks Ken.


----------



## HokieKen

> Thanks, guys!
> 
> The head was made from solid brass stock i have in the shop. Amazingly easy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - terryR


Terry, I see some Nova soft jaws on your bench there. I've contemplated either making some nylon liners for my chuck or buying those specifically for holding brass to keep from marring it. Do you use them for that? If so, do they grip tight enough to prevent slipping when you're working the brass?


----------



## HokieKen

My project is posted.


----------



## AgentTwitch

Wow, congratulations to all of you incredible craftsmen out there! Terry, I am glad to see you located some blackwood. I really dig the brass and blackwood mallet. Erik, I am going to have to order your marking gauge real soon. They are a work of art. I think the engraved set screw is a real classy touch.


----------



## terryR

Kenny, I had those soft jaws out, planning to use them, but never did. So, i cannot say if they grab brass very tightly. I just held the mallet head in a standard metal chuck, with minimal scratching.

I bet they would give sufficient hold, especially if the tailstock is added for support.

Honestly, I've only used them once, and don't even remember what for LOL!


----------



## HokieKen

Thanks Terry. They're so cheap, I should just get them and try them out. Guess, they're not as cheap as I am ;-p


----------



## HokieKen

Just thought I'd do a "recap" post. First, here are all of the projects from the swap that are tagged with "Summer 2016 Tool Swap". I noticed a couple of other projects posted but without the tag. Would appreciate it if you guys would go back and add the tag so your projects show up 

Secondly, I thought it would be nice to have all of the reveal pics in one spot, so here they are:

*Awl and pencil clieb91 made for WoodWorkJosh*









*Metal marking gauge ErikF made for ShaneA*









*Center-finding set fatandy2003 made for HokieKen*









*Marking set and gauge HokieKen made for terryR*









*Squares, awl and knife Lazyman made for Rick M.*









*Knife, awl, pen and pencil RichCMD made for ErikF*









*Marking gauge and awl Rick M. made for fatandy2003*









*Marking gauge and knife Ripthorn made for Lazyman*









*Marking gauge and knife ShaneA made for clieb91*









*Pencil cup, marking knife and carvers mallet terryR made for Ripthorn*









*Marking/panel gauge with box WoodWorkJosh made for RichCMD*









Thanks again for a great swap guys. IMHO, some incredible tools in these pictures. As far as I'm concerned, the pics in this post would look right at home on Garret-Wade or LNs website!

Speaking of fine tool websites, y'all be sure to check out the gorgeous tools ErikF has on his site Florip Toolworks. (You can get your own marking gauge like the one pictured above ;-p)


----------



## ShaneA

Thanks for the efforts Kenny.


----------



## fatandy2003

Thanks for putting it together Ken. I'll post my project when I get better internet back in the States.


----------

